# [SW Saga] The Second K'ril Incursion (OOC) [RE-RECRUITING]



## drothgery (Oct 20, 2007)

In Character Thread
Rogue's Gallery Thread



> "You are sure, then?" The technician asked, staring at the remains of a destroyed war droid. Outside of a destroyed city. Whoever had employed the droids had taken losses, but they had been successful. And moved on.
> 
> "I am." The Jedi responded. "I thought we destroyed them eighty years ago, but no one else could have built those droids."
> 
> ...




The Republic is assembling a team to investigate the source of this new threat, both from within the Jedi and from their own specialists. Their objective is to find out where these new K'ril are coming from, what their goals are, and if they have constructed yet another Star Forge, to find it so the Republic Fleet can destroy it.

*Timeline notes*
(for the purposes of this game)
~3950 BBY Revan destroys the Star Forge
~3940 BBY The Exile defeats Darth Traya
~3800 BBY Karil Valera's second Star Forge destroyed, ending the first K'ril Incursion (this actually is my tabletop game; only the first arc has been played out)
~3720 BBY Present day

There have been no major conflicts involving the Old Republic since the first K'ril Incursion, and were few between the Exile's conflicts with the Sith Lords and the first K'ril Incursion.

*Mechanics*

Available characters (you will be able to tweak the existing write-up some):

Hawke Reyals, Human Male Pilot
- Anyone taking over Hawke might want to rebuild him using _Starships of the Galaxy_
Sianni Amersu, Twi'lek Female Mercenary
Devan Ijatsi, Human Male Corporate Scion
- Anyone taking over Devan will up him to 8th level, and can shuffle around some abilities, feats, and skills, but the Wealth, Connections, Engineer, and Educated talents, and the Tech Specialist and Starship Designer feats must stay
Martina Antilles Ijatsi, Human Female, Republic Special Forces (retired)
- Anyone taking over Martina will up her to 8th level, and can shuffle around her stats, but her preferred combat style is to wear armor and use a rifle
An unnamed young human male Republic Marine Corporal (not Force-sensitive)
- Will need a good back story to explain why he's 8th level at a young age, and doesn't have the rank to match his skill level

4-6 8th-level Star Wars Saga edition characters; no Dark Side characters, no Ewoks
30 point buy for non-droid characters; Droid PCs must have a vocabulator, be small or medium, and are 26 point buy.
3/4 max hit points on all normally rolled hit dice (d6 - alternate 4/5; d8 - 6; d10 - alternate 7/8; d12 - 9)
All official errata applies
Pick a general destiny; you'll start with 4 destiny points and maximum force points
All characters must be able to speak Basic; this means no Wookiees or Gamorreans

No species other than those in the core rulebook or web enhancements; I don't have the old Ultimate Alien Anthology, and the best online stat translation I know of refers directly back to that.

Exception: Any 'near-human' can be played using human stats.

The party will start with a small, armed space transport (similar to the _Ebon Hawk_ or _Millenium Falcon_, though unless a wealthy PC invests in ship modifications, it will not be in the running for 'the fastest ship in the galaxy')
All characters except nobles with the Wealth talent start with 15,000 credits; nobles with the wealth talent have 80% of their bonus credits available
Licensing fees must be paid for licensed items (except by characters with the Connections talent)
Certain equipment is not available in the Old Republic era (no jetpacks; no holonet; droids and vehicles typically have less functionality for the same price)

Tech Specialist modified items are available for list price + twice the cost of the modifications. If you have the tech specialist feat, and so can make the modifications yourself, you can start with up to two self-modded items at list price + the cost of the modifications.

Assuming the game doesn't crash and burn before December, you will be able to rebuild your characters with material from _Starships of the Galaxy_ after I get my copy (probably about a week after its release; Amazon takes time to ship things).

*House rules*
When you multi-class, you can choose to take skill training in one of the class skills of your new class instead of taking one starting feat from that class
Use fractional base attack bonuses - add up all your levels in 3/4 BAB classes and treat them as being in one class for puproses of determining your BAB
The Ithorian's Bellow ability costs a Force Point to use.

*Notes on Old Republic Jedi*
For purposes of this game, 'traditionally trained' Jedi are sent to a Jedi Enclave as young adults (see p. 110 for age range for your species), and, if accepted, are typically assigned to a Master in early adulthood. However, it's not at all uncommon for Jedi Masters to find and train Force Sensitives on their own, and it's not unknown for adults to be accepted into the order. Also, the Jedi Order of this time is nowhere near as ascetic as it would become by the time the Empire was established; it's not uncommon for Jedi to marry, or have other outside interests.

Jedi characters in this game can be Jedi Knights regardless of their class/level breakdown (if you want your character to still be a Padawan, another PC will be your character's master for training purposes).

*Non-Jedi Force Users*
Non-Jedi Force users are more common in the Old Republic of ~3720 BBY than they will be later for a lot of reasons. Hyperspace travel is slower than it will be in later eras, and there is no Holonet, so the Republic claims less territory. Although the outside world thinks the Jedi have pretty much recovered from the Jedi Civil War and the first K'ril incursion 150 years later (and 80 years ago), they still don't have the numbers they had before Exar Kun's war. And the Jedi of this time are generally less concerned with ensuring that all Force users are trained by the Order.

Most of these non-Jedi force users are 'wild talents' who aren't part of any formal tradition, picking up any training they have from an informal apprenticeship. Some non-Jedi traditions do exist, but except for the K'ril (who are the villians of the piece), I haven't (and won't) write up talent trees for them; if you want to use a house ruled talent tree, send me a hyperlink, and I'll make a ruling.

Note: The GM lives in California and therefore is on US Pacific time, and that he has a job, so long GM posts will typically be on evenings and weekends.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2007)

Count me in for this!

My last saga game went belly up before it could go anywhere. I'd love to make a Jedi...most likely a 'guardian' style.

Argh...I'd love to write up Kestrel for this, but that's awkward since I have another character using that concept in another game. I'll come up with something new...


----------



## stonegod (Oct 20, 2007)

I actually have the Sage rules, and would be interested in trying them out. Though, Shayuri and I in the same game have bad luck....   

No idea what I'd like to play. I'll think about it this weekend.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 20, 2007)

I already posted this kind of character submission to another pbp but that gm hasn't yet answered anything. I'd like to play a wookiee jedi.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 20, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I already posted this kind of character submission to another pbp but that gm hasn't yet answered anything. I'd like to play a wookiee jedi.




Since Lucas has issued a 'no new Wookiee Jedi' dictum, and since in this era Wookiees are pretty rare off of Kashyyk (it's only been 230 years or so since the Wookiee rebellion in KotOR), I'm going to nix any Wookiee Jedi for this game. Wookiees are okay, and Jedi are okay, but no Wookiee Jedi. Besides, melee Wookiees are scary enough without Force powers  .

Actually, scratch that. All characters must be able to speak Basic.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> My last saga game went belly up before it could go anywhere. I'd love to make a Jedi...most likely a 'guardian' style.




No problems with that.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> No idea what I'd like to play. I'll think about it this weekend.




I'm sure you'll think of something interesting.

It's probably worth noting that the Republic is looking for a pretty diverse skill set here. The abiity to hack into security systems or talk your way into high councils may be just as valuable as skill with a blaster or a lightsaber.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 20, 2007)

No prob. I'd just love to play anything, I've been looking for a SW Saga game to join for some time now. So if we already have a guardian style submission, I could go with a more diplomatic and persuasive jedi. Starting with consular talent tree and working from there. Maybe a Twi'lek?


----------



## stonegod (Oct 20, 2007)

Questions (distinct):
- Thoughts on droid characters?
- What about non-Jedi/Sith Force Users?
- Finally, thoughts on The Tech Specialist?

Exploring my options right now.


----------



## Douane (Oct 20, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Questions (distinct):
> - Thoughts on droid characters?
> - What about non-Jedi/Sith Force Users?
> - Finally, thoughts on The Tech Specialist?
> ...




And another one  :

What about non-core races? (Had an idea for a Zeltron.)


Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## drothgery (Oct 21, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Questions (distinct):
> - Thoughts on droid characters?




Droid PCs must have a vocabulator, be small or medium, and are 26 point buy.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> - What about non-Jedi/Sith Force Users?




Not a problem, though I'm pretty sure both the Jensaarai and the Witches of Dathomir weren't formed until well after the time this game takes place. It's possible you could play a renegade K'ril, in which case I'll post their talent tree (which is quite nice for a force-using tech specialist type, and only one talent -- though probably their best one -- is explicilty Dark Side), but it's more likely that a non-Jedi/non-Sith force user is not part of an organized tradition.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> - Finally, thoughts on The Tech Specialist?




No problems with the tech specialist feat, outlaw tech talents, or buying 'modded' equipment, though Droid heroes cannot be 'modded'.



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> What about non-core races? (Had an idea for a Zeltron.)




I'm going to nix any race other than those in the core rulebook or web enhancements right now, because I don't have the old Ultimate Alien Anthology, and the best online stat translation I know of refers directly back to that.

Exception: Any 'near-human' can be played using human stats.


----------



## Douane (Oct 21, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I'm going to nix any race other than those in the core rulebook or web enhancements right now, because I don't have the old Ultimate Alien Anthology, and the best online stat translation I know of refers directly back to that.




I could type it up if needed.  (No problem if you don't want a Zeltron, I'll just have to come up with a different character then.)


----------



## Zurai (Oct 21, 2007)

Consider me interested (although I've never played either KOTOR, I'm familiar with the vague plot details). This would be my first SAGA game, so gimme a little time to come up with a character concept.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 21, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> This would be my first SAGA game...



Saga != SAGA 

Minor pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 21, 2007)

Well    to you too!

Sorry for trodding onto a pet peeve. I'll use the correct terminology in the future


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 21, 2007)

Hmm...starting to lean more Jedi Sentinel...good stuff in that talent tree...

Is it okay if I start with a self-made lightsaber? Since that would have happened last level... And of course, deducting parts cost from my equipment budget.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 21, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Consider me interested (although I've never played either KOTOR, I'm familiar with the vague plot details). This would be my first SAGA game, so gimme a little time to come up with a character concept.




Don't worry too much. I'm hardly a Star Wars loremaster; only the KotOR video games (light side walkthrough) and the movies should be considered canon for purposes of this game. And since the movies won't happen for millenia, and the video games happened centuries ago, culture and technology may be very different than either.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hmm...starting to lean more Jedi Sentinel...good stuff in that talent tree...




Feel free to mix and match, take non-Jedi levels (a 'classic' Jedi sentinel or Jedi consular build almost requires at least one non-Jedi level for skills), or whatever.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Is it okay if I start with a self-made lightsaber? Since that would have happened last level... And of course, deducting parts cost from my equipment budget.




No problem. I'm rather expecting any Jedi PCs to start with self-made lightsabers unless their player really wants to start as a Padawan (in which case, your character ought to have at least 3 levels in a non-Jedi class).


----------



## stonegod (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm leaning towards a techie with some Force Sensitivity but not necessarily any formal training. I'm considering getting him a combat droid friend; any particular rules you want me to follow on that (I assume non-heroic unless there is a talent that could change that).


----------



## drothgery (Oct 21, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I'm leaning towards a techie with some Force Sensitivity but not necessarily any formal training. I'm considering getting him a combat droid friend; any particular rules you want me to follow on that (I assume non-heroic unless there is a talent that could change that).




Nothing special, though it's possible I'll revise the cost up due to era differences. But yes, any droid NPCs owned by PCs are nonheroics.

[sblock=Possible backstory]
A non-Jedi force-sensitive techie is a likely recruiting target for the K'ril. It may be that you've already been approached by them.
[/sblock]


----------



## Douane (Oct 21, 2007)

I think I've something (or rather, someone) now:

Siannia'mersu, Twi'lek gunwoman.

.
.
.

(Light green, if you have to ask.  )


----------



## stonegod (Oct 21, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> [sblock=Possible backstory]
> A non-Jedi force-sensitive techie is a likely recruiting target for the K'ril. It may be that you've already been approached by them.
> [/sblock]



[sblock=Possible Link]Might work. They're of your creation, so I know nothing. 

You said they might have a force talent tree for techies? If you can email me it, I'd like to look.[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard (Oct 21, 2007)

I've been interested in playing in a KOTOR Saga game since Saga came out, cool!


----------



## drothgery (Oct 21, 2007)

What I'd like to see from people interested in playing (once I've answered any questions you've got) is a proposed class/level breakdown, and a paragraph or two of backstory, like so...

Keda Starwind
Human Female Jedi 6/Scoundrel 2/Jedi Knight 4/Jedi Master 5

Born -- and orphaned -- on Tatooine, she was 'adopted' into a local swoop gang by Lejo Vapasi, a Twi'lek who, like her, was force sensitive and had a gift with computers. When the Jedi Korlan Phet crossed paths with her, somehow he ended up bringing back Keda as his Padawan. Lejo declined to come with her, and it would not be until much later, when Keda was investigating what would prove to be the initial moves of the first K'ril incursion, that Keda and her Padawan Kai Relle would cross paths with him again.

In the end, Keda's friendship proved to mean more to Vapasi than the money and position of power he'd had among the K'ril; his redemption -- and the information he provided the Republic and the Jedi -- proved crucial in finding and defeating Karil Valera and her followers. Her work there earned her a spot on the Jedi Council, though she preferred to work in the field until age caught up with her. Keda is well over one hundred years old, and no longer an active member of the Council, but the occasional 'interesting' mission has been known to draw her out of hiding.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 21, 2007)

*Tomalor*
Ithorian Male Scoundrel 7/Force Adept 1

Tomalor was born to a herd of Ithorians that had been part of the resettling of Telos. He demonstrated a natural knack for mechanics from an early age. In fact, his ability to build and construct things almost seemed supernatural at times. His people thought little of it, and apprenticed him to a Sullustan named Nepu who was known for his driod salvage business. 

Nepu was a skilled if not kind master, and Tomalor soon grew in prowess. But, as time went on, more an more unusual things would occur around him. Tomalor would sometimes 'see inside' the machine, or unconsciously call tools from far distances, or similar occurrences. The Jedi had other problems in the Galaxy, so Nepu put it off as some freakish behavior he tried not to think about. But ignoring it did not make it go away.

Things came to ahead a year and a half ago. On a salvage expedition in the far north of Telos, Nepu and Tomalor were beset by Trandoshan raiders. In the middle of the fight, Tomalor lashed out in anger, flinging Nepu's prized astrometric droid with nothing but his mind and crushing another raider with a similar 'trick.' It was too much for Nepu, who immediately threw the Ithorian out.

Tomalor found himself ousted, and confronted with his unusual abilities he was trying to get a grip on. He took his self-made droids and stole the unusual red-colored model they had found in the polar regions, the one marked with the words 'Aitch Cay'. Tomalor set out on his own, trying to understand what was going on.

And that was when the strange ones approached him....

With his new friends help, he found a new attunement with machines, and was able to get Aitch up and running. He made several modifications on the droid, but was never able to get it to its original working order. His new friends were pleased, and seemed particularly enthusiastic about Aitch. However, Tomalar soon found out things about his friends that scared him, and learned of their plans for fully restoring Aitch to a dreadful purpose. Thus, the kindly Ithorian fled while he still could, taking Aitch with him so as not to let it fall into his "friend's" hands.

*Notes*

Tomalor's done. Fixed a few bugs and made him less of a pilot and more of a techie; can nowfind things either on the black-market or legally. Not really a combat monster unless he uses his force training, which he does when afraid. Aitch is a B2 Series Super Battle Droid as a base and then is heavily customized.

[sblock=Tomalor]Tomalor
Medium Male Ithorian Scoundrel 7/Force Adept 1, CL 8
*Destiny* (Redemption of Aitch) 4; *Force Points* 9/10
*Init* +4; *Senses* Perception +13
*Languages* Basic, Binary, Ithorese, Ryl, Sullustese
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defense* Ref 21 (flat-footed 21), Fort 20, Will 28; Force Talisman (Ref), Iron Will
*hp* 51, *Threshold* 21
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Speed* 6 squares
*Melee* unarmed +5 (1d4) or
*Ranged* blaster pistol +5 (3d6 energy)
*Base Atk* +5, *Grp* +5
*Atk Options* Personalized Modifications, Precise Shot, Point Blank Shot
*Special Abilities* Bellow, Fast Repairs, Personalized Modifications, Telekinetic Savant
*Force Powers Known* (Use the Force +18): _battle strike_ (2), _farseeing, force disarm, force grip_ (2), _force thrust, move object_ (2), _rebuke_
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 18
*Talents* Fast Repairs, Force Mechanic, Force Talisman, Personalized Modifications, Telekinetic Savant
*Feats* Force Sensitivity, Force Training (2), Precise Shot, Point Blank Shot, Skill Focus (Use the Force), Tech Specialist, Weapon Prof (pistols, simple)
*Skills* Gather Information +13, Knowledge (Bureaucracy, Technology) +12, Mechanics +12, Perception +13, Use Computer +12, Use the Force +18
*Possessions* comlink (long-range, miniaturized), datapad, fusion lantern, hip holsters,  pocket scrambler, power packs (5), power recharger, security kit, tool kit; 595 credits
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Experience* 28,000
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Age* 27
*Height* 2.3m, *Weight 100kg*[/sblock][sblock=Aitch Cay]Aitch Cay
Medium droid (4th-degree) nonheroic 6, CL 2
*Init *+3; *Senses* Perception +8
*Languages* Basic, Binary
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defense *Ref 18 (flat-footed 16), Fort 12, Will 10
*hp *21, *Threshold* 12
*Immune* droid traits
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Speed* 6 squares
*Melee* unarmed +6 (1d3+2) or
*Ranged* heavy blaster rifle +6 (3d10) or
*Ranged* heavy blaster rifle +4 (4d10) with Rapid Shot
*Base Atk* +4, *Grp* +6
*Atk Options* autofire (heavy blaster rifle), Rapid Shot, Precise Shot, Point Blank Shot
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 15, Con --, Int 10, Wis 11, Cha 7
*Feats* Armor Proficiency (light), Rapid Shot, Toughness, Precise Shot, Point Blank Shot, Weapon Proficiency (heavy weapons, rifles)
*Skills* Perception +8
*Systems* walking locomotion, 2 hand appendages, heuristic processor, integrated comlink, locked access, vocabulator, plasteel shell (+2 armor)
*Possessions* heavy blaster rifle
*Cost* 3300 base + 2250 (heuristic processor in trade for remote receiver, backup processor, and synchronized fire circuits) + 55 (locked access) + 1000 (Enhanced Dexterity) + 1300 (swap for heavy blaster rifle) + 2225 (swap for quadanium plating) + 1000 (Protective Armor)
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Oct 21, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> I think I've something (or rather, someone) now:
> 
> Siannia'mersu, Twi'lek gunwoman.
> 
> ...




Well, fill her out some, and we'll see.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 21, 2007)

See updated character below.


----------



## James Heard (Oct 21, 2007)

Jesek Pal
Human Male Jedi 7/Jedi Knight 1

The restoration of Telos IV never went quite as smoothly as the Republic wished, but despite trade disputes with the Hutts and the continual corporate politics of Czerka a Jedi academy was eventually re-established on the planet by the Jedi Historian Atris in her frozen stronghold in the north. While the Jedi academy of Telos was well-known, it was much more restrictive and strict in its discipline than some others. It was also firmly entrenched in the politics of the planet by necessity, a fact which did not go unnoticed by the Jedi Council. Still, it was well known as a school of Jedi learning famous for producing fierce fighters thanks to its integration of many Echani combat forms.

Jesek Pal was the son of wealthy Czerka officials seeking to place their child within the newly reforming Jedi order. Somewhat to the amazement of all, he showed plenty of the aptitude and character to become a Jedi. Unfortunately for Jesek that aptitude failed to translate into a successful padawan training, and only long consultations and fears of releasing the boy half-trained proved sufficient to finally finish his training. Jesek's former Master, Atrem Qel'Drama, sent continual warnings to the Council of his padawan's reckless and undisciplined behavior but nearly all missives were apparently ignored. After Atrem's disappearance investigating Nelori ruins on the Core world of Voon, Jesek was promoted to the rank of Jedi Knight.

Since finishing his padawan training, Jesek has had very little time for the Jedi. Spending much of his time working closely with the Republic Navy and traveling the galaxy, even on the rare occasions when Jesek has found himself working with other Force users he's felt quite distant from them. Jesek has seemed to dedicate himself further and further into the singular pursuit of his lightsaber training, which even he recognizes as a dangerous and ill-advised path. Rather than answer the many council invitations that have been sent to him or take on a padawan, he has instead immersed himself in his work with the military and various dangerous past times.

As the years pass, Jesek worries more and more about his legacy. He understands fully that he's a failure as a Jedi Knight, and that it's only a matter of time before the Jedi Council catches up with him. Allowing his military companions to lead him, Jesek carouses in a most undignified manner for a Jedi. Instead of the customary aloofness and sobriety of the Jedi, Jesek can often be found deeply in his cups or wailing songs with companions who would be horrified to find out that he was a Jedi Knight. 

For appearances Jesek is very pale, with the stark white hair and pale-as-tears gray eyes of many Echani descended Jedi in the Telos system. Kept close-cropped in the back to easily fit inside life support helmets if need be, his bangs are somewhat longer and brush his eyes. Jesek eschews wearing customary Jedi robes of any sort for the most part, often favoring Republic Navy undress uniforms that have been specially tailored to allow for the range of motion needful in his beloved Atura style of lightsaber combat.

[sblock=Jesek Pal]
Jesek Pal
Medium Male Human Jedi 7/Jedi Knight 1
Destiny 4 (Destruction); Force Points 10
Init +13; Senses Perception +2
Languages  Basic, Ithorese
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Defense  Ref 25/27 (fight defensively 30/32, flat-footed 21), Fort 21 (22 w/flight suit), Will 23
hp 82, Threshold 21
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Speed 6 squares
Base Attack Bonus +8, Grp +8
Melee +14 Lightsaber 2H (2d8+14)
Melee +14 Lightsaber 1H (2d8+10)
Ranged +7 Blaster Pistol (2d6+4)
Atk Options  Acrobatic Strike, Lightsaber Defense +2
SQ  Elusive Target
Force Powers Known (Use the Force +10): None
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Abilities Str 10 Dex 18 Con 10 Int 14 Wis 15 Cha 12
Talents  Weapon Specialization (lightsabers), Elusive Target, Lightsaber Defense +2, Atura Style
Feats  Weapon Proficiency (Simple, lightsabers), Force Sensitivity, Weapon Focus (lightsabers), Weapon Finesse, Acrobatic Strike, Quick Draw, Skill Focus (Pilot), Vehicular Combat
Skills  Acrobatics +13, Initiative +13, Knowledge (Tactics) +11, Pilot +18, Use the Force +10
Possessions  lightsaber (self-built), blaster pistol (licensed), long-range wrist comlink (encrypted, video capable), flight suit, electrobinoculars, aquata breather, concealed wrist holster for lightsaber, hip holster for blaster, utility belt  (6,775 CR)
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Experience 28,000
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Age 26
Height  1.45m, Weight  61.2kg
Hair  White, Eyes  Pale Gray
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 21, 2007)

Kacela Nejis
Human Jedi 7 / Jedi Knight 1

A native of Dantooine, Kacela was bound for Jedi training nearly from her birth. Despite her small build and somewhat frail physique, her power in the Force was strong enough to take her far within the Order. Early on, Kacela wrestled with her feelings of fear though, and nearly was expelled from training. Her fear was of the Force itself, and the incredible powers it could give. In particular, that power when used for evil and destruction. The lessons learned from the Sith Wars, where the Jedi Order was twice nearly exterminated, and whole planets razed to ashes or shorn of life...they were hard for her. She did face her fears at last though, and conquered them by choosing the path of a Jedi Sentinel...becoming a bulwark against the Dark Side of the Force and its users.

She accompanied her master on long treks through the known galaxy, following leads, rumors and sometimes even mere legends, to discover Sith caches and holocrons...either to be destroyed, or returned to the Jedi Council for safekeeping. Occasionally they would be called on to find practicers of dark side techniques...few and far between, but a few Sith had escaped the devastation of their order and settled in isolated places. There they festered like sores, spreading their teachings. Kacela and her master eradicated more than one such nest before she gained her own Knighthood.

Kacela is aware of the danger in her position...how easy it is for those who hunt monsters to become what they oppose. Her shield is the Code, to which she adheres rigorously. Even so, it is at times a struggle to do her duty with a heart clear of hatred and fear...and she has taken some time to meditate following her Knighting. Now, refreshed from her sabbatical, she is prepared to accept a new assignment.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 21, 2007)

Will you allow a force user Neti? The thought of a Brain in a flask came through my mind but... its very weird....


----------



## drothgery (Oct 22, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Will you allow a force user Neti? The thought of a Brain in a flask came through my mind but... its very weird....




Since I have no idea what a Neti is, and I posted this yesterday ...



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> I'm going to nix any race other than those in the core rulebook or web enhancements right now, because I don't have the old Ultimate Alien Anthology, and the best online stat translation I know of refers directly back to that.
> 
> Exception: Any 'near-human' can be played using human stats.




... I'm going to say no.

Just as an FYI, this is not intended to be an all-Force-user game. It's okay to post a non-Force Sensitive concept.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Oct 22, 2007)

*My character.*

Kurden Vaas
Male Echani (Human) Soldier 7/Martial Artist

Kurden was born offplanet while his mother was fleeing her homeplanet after being raped by his father. A noblewoman by birth, she had been disowned by her parents when they found out she was with child. They could not afford such embarressment and forced her out of the home. Desperate, she used what money she had to buy passage to courescant. She figured she could live there and give the child up for adoption. 
The one thing that Kurden's mother had remembered about the man who had raped her was his strange, violet eyes. When she found her son was born with those same haunting eyes, she became hysterical. Suffering from post pardom, she tried to kill her baby. Luckily, the nurses who delivered the baby were able to save him from her, and she was confined to her quarters while a whet nurse took care of the baby.
He was eventually given up for adoption and raised by an Echani couple. As he grew older, he grew interested in the martial styles of his people. He quickly excelled at it, and by the time he was an adult, he was the raining champ in his city. 
Several years later, he was confronted by Jedi for some sort of mission. They told him his skills would be valuable and that they would pay him well. Kurden agreed, as he was hoping to try out his skills against real foes.

OOC: This is of course assuming you will allow me to use the PrC.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 22, 2007)

Ok, I missed that, but, you do allow Force user tradition that is not the jedi one?


----------



## stonegod (Oct 22, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Ok, I missed that, but, you do allow Force user tradition that is not the jedi one?



The ones in the SWSE book are not not around in the KoTOR time period. No Dark Side characters, so none from the Sith tradition either. You can always be a non-Jedi force user (my character is), just not necessarily have access to other force talent trees.


----------



## Douane (Oct 22, 2007)

*Siannia'mersu (Sianni Amersu in Galactic Basic)*
Female Twi'lek Scoundrel 3/Soldier 4/Gunslinger 1

Like many other Twi'lek girls Sianni was trained in her childhood as a dancing slave and then sold off-planet when Clan Amersu, head-clan of Dox'pa on Ryloth, judged that the number of non-profitable females among their ranks had grown just too large. However, very unlike her fellows in misery, Sianni had decided early on not to accept this as a simple fact of life. 

After being purchased by minor crime boss Dandlin, Sianni routinely tried to flee again and again, only to be (re-)captured almost as routinely. She only escaped harsher punishments because of Dandlin's reluctance to "damage the merchandise". In the chaos surrounding his death in the now infamous (and often laughed-about) "pool party" incident, Sianni finally managed to escape.

Looking for protection from any of Dandlin's associates who might decide to recover the lost "merchandise", sought out and petitioned the Jedi Order to join. The gentle rejection and explanation that it wouldn't really work out for her didn't exactly endear them to her. After drifting through the galaxy for months, supporting herself with thievery and other unsavory activities, Sianni realized that she needed to overcome the "little dancing girl" stigma if she were to anywhere. She determined that there were essentially two roads to 'Respect', one was money, the other being feared for one's fighting skills. For prudential reasons she decided to use the latter to get the former and sought out the local mercenary guild to demand work. When one of the oldtimers there offered her the most obvious job, it took three others to tear the screaming and flailing "little dancing girl" off before she could choke the life out of him.

This determination earned her an apprenticeship with a contact of a guild, a (legal) arms dealer who, being too old for _that_, offered to show her the ropes of weapon practice and the mercenary trade. Oddly enough, his business suddenly began to spike after he put Sianna behind the counter.

The Twi'lek girl was a quick study  and she learned soon enough that a charming (if vacuous) smile got her much better sales than slapping customers with a lekku for their insinuations. Her natural agility, only honed by her dancing training, also stood her in good stead as she learned to use blasters. She even mastered the rare skill of using two blaster pistols.

Still wary of the possibility of Dandlin's associates coming after her, she at long last came to realize one eternal truth - in his line of business dead men had no friends. His immediate superior had simply reabsorbed his assets and doled them out to another fawning underling.

Feeling truly free of the dark cloud she had been under since her escape for the very first time Sianni began to wonder whether she could now finally start to really live. Out of the obligation she felt to the old man who had taken her in, she never acted upon that impulse till his sudden and unexpected death a few months later. Sianni was almost struck speechless when his will left her the shop but advised  her at the same time to sell it and move on. After a bit of deliberation she followed his final wish and sold the shop back to the guild, only to lose most of the money in one of her "patented" (hare-brained) 'win-guaranteed' sabacc schemes.

Since then she has mostly worked as freelance mercenary and bodyguard. For this Sianni revived the "little dancing girl" again as there was no more potent cover for a bodyguard - nobody ever expects the dancing simpleton to be a blaster-wielding she-devil. Still, work is work but nothing more and thus she maintains a strict "Hands/Paws off!" policy.

In the line of her job she has crossed paths with Jedi on one or two occasions, teaching her two important things: Jedi are not immune to stun-bolts and not all Jedi are arrogant, "holier-than-thou" jerks. Especially the latter stills sends an uncomfortable shiver down her spine.


Special:
From the Twi'lek point-of-view, Sianni is a stunning beauty, thanks to her two biggest _assets_ - her lekku are especially long and supple and are unusually dextrous. This in turn has lead her to develop a strange habit: Like some humans talk with their mouths and their hands, Sianni speaks often both verbally and with her lekku at same time.



[sblock=Sianni]Siannia'mersu (Sianni Amersu)
Medium Female Twi'lek Scoundrel 3/Soldier 4/Gunslinger 1
Destiny (Discovery) 4; Force Points 10
Init +13; Senses Perception +8, Low-Light Vision
Languages Basic, Ryl, Lekku, Twi'lek, Huttese, Rude Brain Tail Gestures
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Defense Ref 26 (flat-footed 22), Fort 24, Will 19; Great Fortitude
HP 83, Threshold 24
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Speed 6 squares
Base Attack Bonus +7
Ranged heavy blaster pistol +12 (3d8+6 energy) or
Ranged heavy blaster pistol +12/+12 (3d8+6 energy) or
Ranged heavy blaster pistol +7/+7/+7 (3d8+6 energy) or
Ranged heavy blaster pistol +12 (2d8+6 stun) or
Ranged heavy blaster pistol +12/+12 (2d8+6 stun) or
Ranged heavy blaster pistol +7/+7/+7 (2d8+6 stun) or
Ranged holdout blaster pistol +12 (3d4+6 energy) or
Ranged holdout blaster pistol +12/+12 (3d4+6 energy) or
Ranged holdout blaster pistol +7/+7/+7 (3d4+6 energy) or
Ranged holdout blaster pistol +12 (2d4+6 stun) or
Ranged holdout blaster pistol +12/+12 (2d4+6 stun) or
Ranged holdout blaster pistol +7/+7/+7 (2d4+6 stun)
Atk: Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot 
SQ: Disruptive, Walk the Line, Harm's Way
Force Powers Known: - 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Abilities: Str 8, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 8, Cha 16
Talents: Disruptive, Walk the Line, Harm's Way, Weapon Specialization (Pistols); Multiattack Proficiency (pistols)
Feats: Point Blank Shot, Dual Weapon Mastery I, Dual Weapon Mastery II, Precise Shot, Quick Draw, Double Attack, Weapon Focus (Pistols), Weapon Prof (pistols, simple)
Skills: Acrobatics +13, Deception +12 (may re-roll), Gather Information +12, Initiative +13, Mechanics +12, Perception +8, Persuasion +12, Stealth +13
Possessions: comlink (short-range, encrypted, holo-enabled), comlink (long-range, video-enabled, miniaturized), code cylinder, datapad, holoprojector (personal), recording unit (holo), utility vest, utility belt, aquata breather, medpac, binder cuffs (2), bandolier, liquid cable dispenser, security kit, power recharger heavy blaster pistols* (2) [Licensed], hold-out blaster pistols (2) [Licensed], hip holsters (2), concealed holsters (2), knives (2), power packs (10), energy cells (6); 6830 credits

* both fitted with standard targeting scopes
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Experience 28,000
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Age 23
Height 1.73m, Weight 64kg
[/sblock]


----------



## Douane (Oct 22, 2007)

Special thanks to Stonegod whose template I "borrowed" for statting Sianni!




			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> Well, fill her out some, and we'll see.



Done.




> Just as an FYI, this is not intended to be an all-Force-user game. It's okay to post a non-Force Sensitive concept.



Phew! I already began to wonder ...


----------



## drothgery (Oct 22, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> The ones in the SWSE book are not not around in the KoTOR time period. No Dark Side characters, so none from the Sith tradition either. You can always be a non-Jedi force user (my character is), just not necessarily have access to other force talent trees.




Yup. If you can point me to write-up of a non-Jedi/Sith tradition that should be around in ~3720 BBY (there's one I've created for my tabletop game and reused for this one, but it's primarily a Dark Side tradition), then I'll think about it. But the Witches of Dathomir and the Jensaarai (the non-Jedi traditions detailed in the SWSE core rulebook) do not exist at this time.



			
				Paper_Bard said:
			
		

> Kurden Vaas
> Male Echani (Human) Soldier 7/Martial Artist
> 
> ...
> ...




My inclination is to allow it, mostly because unarmed combat is, at least at first glance, a really weak option (compared to fighting with blasters, lightsabers, or vibroweapons), so a PrC that improves it won't be unbalancing.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 22, 2007)

I'd be willing to re-tool Hawke as an Ace Pilot, if there's too many Jedi candidates at the moment. I havn't played any classes in this edition, so it's all new to me  In fact, let me do that. I'll have a new sheet and altered background up for him tonight.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 22, 2007)

Tomalor updated, now with Aitch.

I added the extra costs for getting licenses for all his equipment and Aitch's various parts. I wasn't sure if that was SOP or not.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 22, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I added the extra costs for getting licenses for all his equipment and Aitch's various parts. I wasn't sure if that was SOP or not.




It is (unless you have the Noble's Connections talent).


----------



## Douane (Oct 22, 2007)

> *No problems with* the tech specialist feat, outlaw tech talents, or *buying 'modded' equipment*, though Droid heroes cannot be 'modded'.




Might I ask at which price?

Cleared.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 22, 2007)

What about the Ithorian priests?


----------



## Zurai (Oct 22, 2007)

Updated version of Hawke to make him not Force Sensitive:



Hawke Reyal
Male Human Scout 7 / Ace Pilot 1

Hawke was born on an out-of-the-way human settlement in the Mid Rim called Owumeha IV. His home planet is a quiet, pastoral place, with little hope of anything more exciting than a particularly strong thunderstorm. Hawke, however, was not born to be a farmer. Throughout his youth, he had a strong urge to explore and adventure (which drove his parents to distraction, as he rarely showed up for dinner on time if at all). This compulsion grew and grew until, on his 16th birthday, he declared that he was going to leave Owumeha and join the Republic military. Nothing his family or friends could say would dissuade him, and eventually they gave their blessing.

Hawke quickly proved to be one of the military's best young scouts, and he was sent out to explore and investigate dozens of strange worlds, much to his delight. His happiness translated directly into excellent performance, and he gathered many commendations and recommendations for his service. After making the discovery of a new sentient space-faring species on Iepp X, he was rewarded with a promotion into the prestigious Excelsior Squadron. Under their expert tutelage and companionship, Hawke became not only a renowned scout and explorer but an expert pilot as well.

Hawke is now viewed as one of the best quick-response / uncharted territory pilots in the Republic military. Still, he was surprised when the Republic High Command gave him his new mission ...
[sblock=Character Sheet]*Hawke Reyal*
Medium Male Human Scout 7 / Ace Pilot 1, CR 8
*Destiny* (Discovery) 4; *Force Points* 10
*Init* +13 (Improved Initiative); *Senses* Perception +9 (Acute Senses)
*Languages* Basic, Durese, Binary
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defenses* Ref 25 (flat-footed 21), Fort 22 (flight suit 23), Will 18
*HP* 82; *Threshold* 22
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Speed* 6 squares
*Ranged* blaster pistol +8 (3d6+4)
*Base Attack* +5; *Grapple* +6
*Atk Options* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Sniper
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities* Str 13, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Talents* Acute Senses, Evasion, Improved Initiative, Jury-Rigger, Spacehound
*Feats* Shake It Off, Weapon Proficiency (simple, pistols, rifles), Vehicular Combat, Skill Focus (Pilot), Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Sniper, Quick Draw
*Skills* Endurance +11, Initiative +13, Knowledge (Galaxy Lore) +11, Mechanics +11, Perception +9, Pilot +18, Stealth +13, Survival +9
*Possessions* blaster pistol (licensed), comlink (encrypted, long-range, video-capable, minaturized), credit chip, datapad, blank datacards x20, electrobinoculars, fusion lantern, sensor pack, field kit, hip holster, flight suit, utility belt, power pack x4, mesh tape x2, power recharger; 5170 credits
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Experience* 28,000
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Age* 25
*Height* 1.9m, *Weight* 80kg
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 22, 2007)

Kacela avec sheet.

---
Kacela Nejis
Human Jedi 7 / Jedi Knight 1

A native of Dantooine, Kacela was bound for Jedi training nearly from her birth. Despite her small build and somewhat frail physique, her power in the Force was strong enough to take her far within the Order. Early on, Kacela wrestled with her feelings of fear though, and nearly was expelled from training. Her fear was of the Force itself, and the incredible powers it could give. In particular, that power when used for evil and destruction. The lessons learned from the Sith Wars, where the Jedi Order was twice nearly exterminated, and whole planets razed to ashes or shorn of life...they were hard for her. She did face her fears at last though, and conquered them by choosing the path of a Jedi Sentinel...becoming a bulwark against the Dark Side of the Force and its users.

She accompanied her master on long treks through the known galaxy, following leads, rumors and sometimes even mere legends, to discover Sith caches and holocrons...either to be destroyed, or returned to the Jedi Council for safekeeping. Occasionally they would be called on to find practicers of dark side techniques...few and far between, but a few Sith had escaped the devastation of their order and settled in isolated places. There they festered like sores, spreading their teachings. Kacela and her master eradicated more than one such nest before she gained her own Knighthood.

Kacela is aware of the danger in her position...how easy it is for those who hunt monsters to become what they oppose. Her shield is the Code, to which she adheres rigorously. Even so, it is at times a struggle to do her duty with a heart clear of hatred and fear...and she has taken some time to meditate following her Knighting. Now, refreshed from her sabbatical, she is prepared to accept a new assignment.

Note: How do you determine starting wealth for 8th level characters? I don't see a chart a la' D&D in the book...

[sblock]Name: Kacela Nejis
Profession: Jedi Sentinel
Destiny:1 Force Points: 10
Medium Human Jedi 7 / Jedi Knight 1
Init: +13; Perception: +12
Languages: Basic, ?, ?
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Defenses (+5 against Dark Siders): Fort +21 Ref +25 Will +24
Hit Points: 30+7d10; Threshold ?
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Spd 6 squares (walking)
Melee +14 lightsaber 2d8+7
Ranged +12
Base Attack +8; Grapple +7
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Abilities Str 8, Dex 18, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 16, Chr 14
Talents: Clear Mind, Dark Side Sense, Resist Dark Side, Deflect, Ataru Form
Feats: Force Sensitive, Weapon Proficiency: Simple, Weapon Proficiency: Lightsaber, Weapon Finesse, 

Weapon Focus: Lightsabers, Skill Focus: UTF, Force Training x2,Acrobatic Strike, Rapid Strike
Skills: Acrobatics +13, Initiative +13, Perception +12, Use the Force +16

Force Powers: Battle Strike, Far Seeing, Force Disarm, Force Slam, Move Object, Rebuke, Surge, Mind 

Trick
Force Techniques: 

Equipment: Self-Made Lightsaber (1500), more pending[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard (Oct 22, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Note: How do you determine starting wealth for 8th level characters? I don't see a chart a la' D&D in the book...



Here:


			
				Drothgery in Post #1 said:
			
		

> All characters except nobles with the Wealth talent start with 15,000 credits; nobles with the wealth talent have 80% of their bonus credits available


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 22, 2007)

It seems you still miss "the face"

Shad'Osaren (Shado Saren in basic)
Male Rutian-Twi'lek Noble 7/Scoundrel 1

A republic diplomat, Shado is capable of talking his way out of or in almost anything/anywhere. He is a son of a Twi'lek senator and was trained from early age in etiquette and courtly manners of many species. As such he has been the senate's voice in many negotiations and disputes across the galaxy and has managed even to prevent full scale wars with his skills in diplomacy.

And now it seems that the republic is facing another threat and the senate is putting together a group to investigate. Many soldiers have been interviewed, jedi have been asked for help but such a group would also benefit from a diplomat. As soon as Shado learned of this he volunteered to become the voice of the senate in this group.

Shado is calm and calculative Twi'lek with a winning smile and pleasant voice. He is also compassionate and loyal to the republic, and had he been sensitive with the force he would have made a good jedi. Shado is of rare Rutian-Twi'lek subspecies and as such has turqoise skin. This paired with his extremely long lekku and intricate tattoos makes him very popular with the female twi'lek and he is quite a ladies man.


I'm going to post a sheet workout when I get home in few hours. The Rutian subspecies have no mechanics difference, it is just about the colour.

Abilities with racial adj.
STR  8
DEX 12
CON 12
INT 16
WIS 12
CHA 16


----------



## drothgery (Oct 22, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> Might I ask at which price?




List price + twice the cost of the modifications.

If you have the tech specialist feat, and so can make the modifications yourself, you can start with up to two self-modded items at list price + the cost of the modifications.


----------



## Douane (Oct 22, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> List price + twice the cost of the modifications.
> 
> If you have the tech specialist feat, and so can make the modifications yourself, you can start with up to two self-modded items at list price + the cost of the modifications.




Thanks!

Had just (a minute ago) edited my post as I found the details in the web enhancement.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 22, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> What about the Ithorian priests?




They're around, but I don't have a talent tree for them (and there's not one at saga-edition.com, either).


----------



## drothgery (Oct 22, 2007)

I've updated post #1 to include answers to all the general questions that have been asked so far.


----------



## Douane (Oct 22, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> They're around, but I don't have a talent tree for them (and there's not one at saga-edition.com, either).




Since you mentioned saga-edition.com: Would you allow other content from  the site? 

I'm specifically looking at the Entertainment rules (Sianni being an ex-dancer) and the feat "Twin Attack" (for her dual blasters).


----------



## drothgery (Oct 22, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> Since you mentioned saga-edition.com: Would you allow other content from  the site?




On a case-by-case basis. It's more likely I'll approve content from there than any other non-WotC (or Gary Sarli, Rodney Thomson, or Owen Stephens when not speaking for WotC) source, though.



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> I'm specifically looking at the Entertainment rules (Sianni being an ex-dancer) and the feat "Twin Attack" (for her dual blasters).




At first read-through, I'm inclined to allow both.


----------



## Douane (Oct 22, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> At first read-through, I'm inclined to allow both.



That'd be great, thanks!



Hmmm, looking at the other potential PCs I think I'll have to add a bit more on how a "low-life" like Sianni would end up in such _august _company.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 22, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> Hmmm, looking at the other potential PCs I think I'll have to add a bit more on how a "low-life" like Sianni would end up in such _august _company.



I wouldn't call Tomalor august by any means. He keeps his oversized head down, like everyone else. And Jesek seems very down to earth. Maybe too down to earth...


----------



## Zurai (Oct 22, 2007)

For what it's worth, I don't see her as especially "low-life". None of the other current prospects are true ranged combat specialists, so I could see her being brought in as a merc.

That's just the perspective of another potential player, though. I can't speak for the NPCs that are actually bringing the group together.


----------



## James Heard (Oct 22, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I wouldn't call Tomalor august by any means. He keeps his oversized head down, like everyone else. And Jesek seems very down to earth. Maybe too down to earth...



"You got something to say, grease-face?"

Seriously though, a quick paragraph at the end and Sianni could be enlisted in the Republic somehow for all sorts of reasons. She could be taking advantage of having a standing army behind her to keep organized crime off her back, she could have realized the wealth available when people entrust you with military equipment, she could have had a sudden change of heart, she could be planning on using the Republic to take out her enemies, she could have enlisted on a dare, or she could even just wake up one morning and found herself shanghaied and realized that unfair as it is, just going awol might cause more problems than it would solve.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 23, 2007)

Okay here's an updated version with stat-block:
Shad'Osaren (Shado Saren in basic)
Male Rutian-Twi'lek Noble 7/Scout 1

A republic diplomat, Shado is capable of talking his way out of or in almost 
anything/anywhere. He is a son of a Twi'lek senator and was trained from early age in etiquette and courtly manners of many species. As such he has been the senate's voice in many negotiations and disputes across the galaxy and has managed even to prevent full scale wars with his skills in diplomacy.

And now it seems that the republic is facing another threat and the senate is putting together a group to investigate. Many soldiers have been interviewed, jedi have been asked for help but such a group would also benefit from a diplomat. As soon as Shado learned of this he volunteered to become the voice of the senate in this group.

Shado is calm and calculative Twi'lek with a winning smile and pleasant voice. He is also compassionate and loyal to the republic, and had he been sensitive with the force he would have made a good jedi. Shado is of rare Rutian-Twi'lek subspecies and as such has turqoise skin. This paired with his extremely long lekku and intricate tattoos makes him very popular with the female twi'lek and he is quite a ladies man.


The Rutian subspecies have no mechanics difference, it is just about the colour.

[Sblock=Sheet]Shad'Osaren
Twi'lek Noble 7/Scout 1
Destiny: Discover.
Destiny 4; Force 9
Init 10; Senses Perception 10
Languages Basic, Ryl, Lekku, Huttese, Binary, Bothese, Kel Dor, Cerean, Ithorese, Mon Calamari, Rodese, Durese, Dosh, High Galactic, Jawa trade language, Sullustese, Zabrak, Quarrenese.
---------------------------------------------
Defenses Ref 22 (flatfooted 21), Fort 24, Will 22
Hp 67; Treshold 24
---------------------------------------------
Speed 6
Melee 5
Ranged 7
Base attack 6
---------------------------------------------
str 8, dex 12, con 14, int 16, wis 12, cha 18
Talents: Presense, Born Leader, Connections, Wealth, Barter
Feats: Linguist x 3, Weapon prof Pistols; Simple; Rifles, Skill Focus persuasion; deception; gather info, Improved defences.
Skills: Deception 18, Gather Info 18, Initiative 10, Perception 10, Persuasion 18, Treat Injury 10, Knowledge Bureocracy 12; Galactic lore 12; Social Sciences 12.
Possessions: ?[/sblock]


----------



## Douane (Oct 23, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Shado is of rare Rutian-Twi'lek subspecies and as such has turqoise skin. This paired with his extremely long lekku and intricate tattoos makes him very popular with the [some] female twi'lek and he is quite a ladies man.




Could we get a correction here? Not all female Twi'lek like him.   



Initiative, Perception and Treat Injury seem a bit too low: 

Level/2 (+4) + trained (+5) + Attr[Wis or Dex] (+1) = +10


Fort seems one too high:

Level (+8) + Class (+1) + Species (+2) + Feat (+1) + Attr[Con] (+1) = 23


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 23, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> Could we get a correction here? Not all female Twi'lek like him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I didn't said liked by all, just that he's very popular. That means there's bound to be some who even loath him for what he is  . I have no objection for Sianni to be one of those  .
And thanks. Corrected those. Also, I just noticed he's short three languages. Gotta pick few more. Edit: Now that's been taken care also.


----------



## Douane (Oct 23, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> That means there's bound to be some who even loath him for what he is  . I have no objection for Sianni to be one of those  .




Nothing personal ... but male Twi'leks just don't rank very high on Sianni's list. (And he should be prepared to be grilled on his stance on slavery.)  


I see you listed Bocce. Twi'lek might be a better choice as Bocce seems to be a modern (as in late-Republic/Empire) trade language and Twi'lek, an elder from of Ryl, "was  the dominant interstellar commerce language outside of the Republic [as of the Jedi Civil War]. It was held to be nearly as wide spread as Basic." (taken from the Wookieepedia)


[EDIT: Perception and Initiative are still listed as 9 in his header. Drothgery has also allowed for 4 destiny points.]


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 23, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> Nothing personal ... but male Twi'leks don't rank very high on Sianni's list. (And he should be prepared to be grilled on his stance on slavery.)
> 
> 
> I see you listed Bocce. Twi'lek might be a better choice as Bocce seems to be a modern (as in late-Republic/Empire) trade language and Twi'lek, an el der from of Ryl, "was  the dominant interstellar commerce language outside of the Republic [as of the Jedi Civil War]. It was held to be nearly as wide spread as Basic." (taken from the Wookieepedia)



No probs with that. Might be intresting rp-opportunity for Shado trying to get her to warm up and Sianni just giving him colds.  
And thanks again. That's a good option, going to change it.

I just noticed that wealth is quite powerful talent. If I take it at first level then 80% of bonus credits would be 140000. Add the 15000 and my wealth is 155000. Okay I actually envisioned him to have taken it at lvl 3 so his bonus credits would be 128000 for a total of 143000.


----------



## Douane (Oct 23, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> No probs with that. Might be intresting rp-opportunity for Shado trying to get her to warm up and Sianni just giving him colds.



"Interesting" indeed!  




			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> .... MONEY!!! ...



* waves hand * 

"You want to pay for upgrading the ship."


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah. I think there's nothing else I could spend the money except for somekind of bodyguard droid. But since those example droids are from movie-eras I have no idea what kind to get and what it should cost. So drothgery, if you could give some costs about upgrading the ship and some suggestion on bodyguard droid and it's cost?
EDIT: I whipped up a droid by modifying the super battle droid. If you'd check and tell if that is okay?


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 23, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> Fort seems one too high:
> 
> Level (+8) + Class (+1) + Species (+2) + Feat (+1) + Attr[Con] (+1) = 23



Ah now I realize what was wrong with this. His con score is supposed to be 14 since I raised con and cha at 4th and 8th level.


----------



## Douane (Oct 23, 2007)

The starships mod might have to wait a bit. The new "Starships of the Galaxy" will be out in December, so it will be probably be more useful using whatever rules it introduces. (Plus, it even makes sense - nobody is going to delay starting the mission because some senator invites himself along and insists on having the ship modified.)


BTW, no love for Twi'lek ?


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 23, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> BTW, no love for Twi'lek ?



???


----------



## Douane (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd think Twi'lek warrants its own language slot. Just because it's an elder from of Ryl doesn't really mean it would be automatically comprehendable by present-day Ryl speakers plus its use as a universal trade language is bound to have changed it even further.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 23, 2007)

Ah yes. I was thinking that I should probably stick with the languages that are in the SWSE book, to make things simpler.


----------



## Douane (Oct 23, 2007)

Not a bad thought, either. Nevertheless, Sianni will cling onto it until ordered otherwise.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 23, 2007)

Just for the record...lots of little things are wrong with my sheet, or incomplete...but I figure the GM's mainly looking for concepts at this point. I'll clean it up and finish it if I'm selected.


----------



## Douane (Oct 23, 2007)

Before I start giving the impression of some kind of "rules inquisitor" - I was merely taking a closer look because of Blackrat's PC being a fellow Twi'lek (and Shado making Sianni's social skills somewhat superfluous).


----------



## drothgery (Oct 23, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah. I think there's nothing else I could spend the money except for somekind of bodyguard droid. But since those example droids are from movie-eras I have no idea what kind to get and what it should cost. So drothgery, if you could give some costs about upgrading the ship and some suggestion on bodyguard droid and it's cost?




Since I don't want to come up with house rules that will get overriden by official rules in two months (with _Starships of the Galaxy_), I'm going to punt on trying to figure costs for starship upgrades beyond what's possible with the tech specialist feat. You might want to hold on to your cash until then. FWIW, starships in this era cost about the same as ships that filled a similar role in the Rebellion era, though they're typically slower in hyperspace, carry more consumeables (because they're slower in hyperspace), and typically have weapons that do less damage.

I'd really prefer not to have 15,000+-credit NPC droids around.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks. BTW, I edited that post while you were writing.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 23, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> Before I start giving the impression of some kind of "rules inquisitor" - I was merely taking a closer look because of Blackrat's PC being a fellow Twi'lek (and Shado making Sianni's social skills somewhat superfluous).




Although I'm going to try and put together a well-balanced party from the proposed characters, it's likely there's going to be some overlap in capabilities in a six-PC group. That's okay. Besdies, some tasks will likely demand two or more PCs with similar skills.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 23, 2007)

Inventory of proposed characters...

Tomalor (stonegod)
Ithorian Male Scoundrel 7/Force Adept 1

Jesek Pal (James Heard)
Human Male Jedi 7/Jedi Knight 1

Kacela Nejis (shayuri)
Human Jedi 7 / Jedi Knight 1

Siannia'mersu (Sianni Amersu in Galactic Basic) (Douane)
Female Twi'lek Scoundrel 3/Soldier 4/Gunslinger 1

Kurden Vaas (Paper Bard)
Male Echani (Human) Soldier 7/Martial Artist

Hawke Reyal (Zurai)
Male Human Scout 7 / Ace Pilot 1

Shad'Osaren (Shado Saren in basic) (Blackrat)
Male Rutian-Twi'lek Noble 7/Scout 1

... which is 7 proposals. I'm still inclined to keep recruiting open until Friday; I've never used a first-come, first-serve policy.

Edit: 1 last proposal
Theta Fett (Phoenix8008)
Medium Human (Mandalorian) Soldier 7/Elite Trooper 1


----------



## Douane (Oct 24, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Although I'm going to try and put together a well-balanced party from the proposed characters, it's likely there's going to be some overlap in capabilities in a six-PC group. That's okay. Besdies, some tasks will likely demand two or more PCs with similar skills.




Oh, I totally agree, overlap will be inevitable. My post wasn't meant as a complaint but merely to note that Shado easily eclipses Sianni on all those fields. (And that was why I was looking more closely at the PC because I was wonderin how the two would look in comparison.)

And I am really the last one to stupidly "demand" that nobody take the same talents/feats/skills as my PC who might not even make into the group.


Folkert


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 24, 2007)

Here's a droid I whipped up as a personal bodyguard. As for what it looks like I was thinking about it being modified Mark III War Droid from KotOR

[sblock=Mark III bodyguard droid]Medium 4th degree droid, nonheroic 6
Init +8; Perception +8
Languages: Basic, Binary
-----------------------------------
Defences: Ref 14, Fort 12, Will 10
hp 21; Treshold 17
Immune droid stats
-----------------------------------
Speed 6 walking
Melee; Force pike +6 (2d8+2)
Ranged; Blaster rifle +4 (3d8) or
Ranged; Blaster rifle +2 (4d8) with rapid shot
Base attack 4
-----------------------------------
str 14, dex 11, -, int 10, wis 11, cha 7
Feats: Armor light, Improved treshold, Rapid shot, Skill Training Init, Toughness, Weapons; rifle; advanced melee.
Skills: Perception 8, Init 8
Systems: Walking, heuristic processor, 2 hands, Durasteel shell.
Possession:  Blaster rifle, Force pike[/sblock]
I modified the droid from super battle droid by modifying feats and systems. I calculated it to cost 6950 credits by removing and adding systems and the force-pike, but if you would kindly check this. Since you said some droid components would cost more because of the time-line I think a price of 7000-8000 could be okay?


----------



## drothgery (Oct 24, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I modified the droid from super battle droid by modifying feats and systems. I calculated it to cost 6950 credits by removing and adding systems and the force-pike, but if you would kindly check this. Since you said some droid components would cost more because of the time-line I think a price of 7000-8000 could be okay?




I'm not going to take a detailed look at anyone's stats until this weekend, after I choose the PCs. But general rules of thumb is to figure 

- droids cost 10% more than list
- vehicles cost about the same as their Rebellion-era equivalents, but weapons that do more than 4 dice of damage will typically do a die less, shield ratings and/or DR will typically be lower, consumables capacity will generally be higher, and hyperdrive will typically be 2 factors slower


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello, I just recently got the SW Saga rules and was interested in giving it a go here in PBP.

Looking at the field of characters, I'm hard pressed to find an empty spot for a role to jump into. A quick question first to see if one of my ideas might be possible. What is the status in this time period of Mandalorians, or do they even exist as such yet? I'll spend the time till I see an answer to that in thinking up possible characters and will post something when I have it today or tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 25, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> Hello, I just recently got the SW Saga rules and was interested in giving it a go here in PBP.
> 
> Looking at the field of characters, I'm hard pressed to find an empty spot for a role to jump into. A quick question first to see if one of my ideas might be possible. What is the status in this time period of Mandalorians, or do they even exist as such yet? I'll spend the time till I see an answer to that in thinking up possible characters and will post something when I have it today or tomorrow. Thanks.




The Mandalorians are around, and about as organized as they've typically been in the KotOR/Tales of the Jedi/Old Republic era.

Basically, a few notes...

- Shortly after KotOR II, Candarous / Mandalore succeeded in reunifying the Mandalorian clans for a time
- Several Mandalorian clans were hired by the K'ril, both as standard mercenaries, and to build and train their armed forces, in the first K'ril Incursion (~80 years before this game, and ~150 years after the first KotOR game)
- After the first K'ril Incursion, many of the surviving K'ril soldiers were absorbed into the Mandalorian clans, having nowhere else to go


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm, so playing a Human Mandalorian would be possible then? I'm leaning (with this concept) towards some mix of Scout/Soldier going towards either Bounty Hunter or Elite Trooper PrC. Sound okay to you for fleshing out further? Maybe hired by the Republic in case they run into any Mando type soldiers working with the K'ril again.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 25, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> Hmmm, so playing a Human Mandalorian would be possible then? I'm leaning (with this concept) towards some mix of Scout/Soldier going towards either Bounty Hunter or Elite Trooper PrC. Sound okay to you for fleshing out further? Maybe hired by the Republic in case they run into any Mando type soldiers working with the K'ril again.




Works.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 26, 2007)

Just a bump to give any stragglers one last chance to write up a character.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Theta Fett, Human (Mandalorian) Soldier 7/Elite Trooper 1*

Note: Since he is very Mandalorian, I'm going to use some Mando'a words and phrases in his history and his speech. I'll always give a translation in parentheses right after so that the meaning will be clear.

[sblock=History]Theta (Fett) is a direct descendant of Cassus Fett who fought in the Mandalorian Wars over 200 years ago. The Mandalorians have since been used as mercenary fighters and trainers during the first K'ril Incursion 80 years ago. Theta's grandfather, To'nar, had been one of the prime trainers of their _akaan'ade_ (army). Many of the soldiers from that time were later absorbed into the Mandalorians and the Fett Clan itself.

Theta grew up like most Mandalorian children. Raised by his mother until the age of three, and barely seeing his father during those years. Then the switch as his father Trovek taking him to begin his training in the arts of war. A decade later, Theta underwent his _verd'goten_ (coming of age ceremony) and became a fully fleged Mandalorian warrior.

In the past 5 years since then, Theta has fought many battles, done many jobs, and learned from some of the best warriors in the galaxy. His tech is first rate, but more importantly the man beneath the gear is a top notch fighter that keeps going till the job is done. He is currently looking into a job for the Republic to investigate some possible new K'ril activity. Knowing some about it from the old stories passed down in his family, Theta may well have some knowledge that would be helpful in the investigation.[/sblock]
Theta rarely uses his last name (Fett) and never takes off his armor in front of outsiders (i.e. non- Mandalorians). At the very least, he would leave his helmet on if for some reason the rest HAD to be removed. His armor has a reddish tinge to it (see the picture below) and his gear is top-notch. If he gets picked to go on the adventure, I'll e-mail the DM his appearance beneath the armor for in case it's needed. I have most of his character sheet done on a paper character sheet and will try to get it typed up as soon as possible to post here. (Took me a while since this was my first SW Saga character to make.) On a side note, it's amazing what you can dig up information wise on the Star Wars Wiki pages! 

Edit: Okay, here is what I have of his character sheet so far. I'm not done buying his equipment or stating up all his attack options. I think most of the rest is solid though. If you see any glaring errors, please let me know so I can learn from my mistakes and get it fixed. Thanks for your consideration.

```
[B]Theta Fett[/B]
Medium Human (Mandalorian) Soldier 7/Elite Trooper 1
[B]Destiny[/B] 4, [B]Force[/B] 10
[B]Init[/B] +13; [B]Senses[/B] Perception +6; Low Light Vision (helmet)
[B]Languages[/B] Mando'a (Mandalorian), Basic
------------------------------------------------------
[B]Defenses[/B] Ref 29(flat-footed 27), Fort 28, Will 18; Armored Def, Imp Armored Def
[B]HP[/B] 100; [B]Threshold[/B] 28
------------------------------------------------------
[B]Speed[/B] 4 squares
[B]Melee[/B] Unarmed +10 (1d6+6)
[B]Ranged[/B]* Blaster Rifle**       +14 (3d8+4)       Range 30/60/150/300
[B]Ranged[/B]* Blaster Rifle** (auto) +9 (3d8+4)       Range 30/60/150/300
[B]Ranged[/B]* Grenade Launcher      +12 (4d6+4; Frag) Range 50/100/250/500
* [Within 30' = +1 Atk; Aimed (2 swift) = +1 Atk/+1 dmg die]
**[All Rifle attacks treat enemy Damage Threshold as 5 lower]

[B]Base Atk[/B] +8; [B]Grp[/B] +12
[B]Atk Opt[/B] Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Careful Shot, Deadeye, Devastating Atk
[B]Special Actions[/B] Indomitable, Delay Damage
------------------------------------------------------
[B]Abilities[/B] Str 14, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 9
[B]Talents[/B] Indomitable, Armored Defense, Imp. Armored Defense, Devastating Atk,
        Grt. Wpn. Focus (Rifles)
[B]Feats[/B] Armor Prof (Light), Armor Prof (Med), Wpn Prof(Pistols), Wpn Prof(Rifles),
      Wpn Prof(Simple), Human-Martial Arts I, 1st- Point Blank Shot, 
      Sol2- Precise Shot, 3rd- Wpn. Focus(Rifles), Sol4- Careful Shot, 
      6th- Deadeye, Sol6- Wpn Prof(Hvy Wpns)
[B]Skills[/B]([U]Trained[/U]) Acrobatics +8, Climb +6, Deception +3, Endurance +6,
      Gather Information +3, [U]Initiative[/U] +13, Jump +6, Knowledge (Tactics) +5,
      [U]Mechanics[/U] +10, Perception +6, Persuasion +3, [U]Pilot[/U] +13, Ride +8,
      Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +6, [U]Treat Injury[/U] +9, [U]Use Computer[/U] +10
[B]Possessions[/B] Battle Armor (including Helmet Package w/ short range comlink, 
low light vision, and +2 Perception bonus. Additional items added in helmet: 
Breath Mask, Aquata Breather, Comlink encryption and Holo capability, and holo 
recording unit), Jet Pack (10 charges), Utility Belt (Tool Kit, 2 Power Packs, 
4 ration packs, 3 liquid cable dispensers, 1 medpac), Medical Kit, Surgery Kit, 
Security Kit, All Tempurature Cloak, Personal Holoprojector (in left gauntlet), 
Power recharger (in ship), Hip Holster, Blaster Rifle w/Targeting Scope and 
Grenade Launcher attached, 3 Frag Grenades and 10 Power Packs in Bandolier.
[B]Credits[/B] none left
```
Edit: Okay, got his attack stats in there. Just waiting to hear back on equipment details to finalize that aspect of his sheet. Also, not sure what to put for his Destiny choice. None of the examples in the book fit very well with what I've come up with so far.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 26, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> Edit: Okay, here is what I have of his character sheet so far. I'm not done buying his equipment or stating up all his attack options. I think most of the rest is solid though. If you see any glaring errors, please let me know so I can learn from my mistakes and get it fixed. Thanks for your consideration.




Just as an FYI, for simplicity in my tabletop game, I treated Mandalorian armor as stormtrooper armor (thus allowing me to use Clone Trooper stats for improvised Mandalorians). In the interests of more mechanical simplicity (in this case, letting any Mandalorian PCs wear whatever armor they want to pay for), I'm going to say there are variants of Mandalorian armor that are mechanically equivalent to most armor types in the SWSE core rulebook (with the same cost).


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 26, 2007)

Interesting on the armor. Would this mean that he has a Helmet Package (Table 8-8 in Equipment chapter) already in his armor cost since it says it's included in the Stormtrooper armors? Also was wondering what your thoughts would be to adding some of the other equipment gear from that table into the helmet (Breath Mask, Electrobinoculars, Sensor Pack, etc.). I'd still pay for it as usual, but just to say it's part of the helmet...


----------



## drothgery (Oct 26, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> Interesting on the armor. Would this mean that he has a Helmet Package (Table 8-8 in Equipment chapter) already in his armor cost since it says it's included in the Stormtrooper armors?




I'll need to double-check the rules (I'm @work right now), but probably. If it sounds like Stormtrooper armor always includes a Helmet Package, then the mechanically equivalent version of Mandalorian Armor does too.



			
				Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> Also was wondering what your thoughts would be to adding some of the other equipment gear from that table into the helmet (Breath Mask, Electrobinoculars, Sensor Pack, etc.). I'd still pay for it as usual, but just to say it's part of the helmet...




Shouldn't be too much of a problem, though I may end up adding a surcharge for anything that normally has to be carried.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 26, 2007)

Okay. I guess how many toys I can afford to stuff in the helmet will first depend on if I have to spend that 4,000 extra for the Helmet Package or not. If it comes down to it, I'll provide a list of what I want in it and you can tell me how much.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 27, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> Okay. I guess how many toys I can afford to stuff in the helmet will first depend on if I have to spend that 4,000 extra for the Helmet Package or not. If it comes down to it, I'll provide a list of what I want in it and you can tell me how much.




Okay, looking at the descriptions...
- Stormtrooper armor (and hence the corresponding 'standard' Mandalorian armor) does include a Helmet Package by default
- You can build a breath mask into armor at no additional cost
- You cannot build electrobinoculars or a sensor pack into armor; they seem like they either need hands free to operate (electrobinoculars) or are too big and heavey to be built into anything less than all-out power armor (and the Corellian Powersuit is era-inapproriate)

Note: the perception bonuses from a sensor pack and from a helmet package do not stack


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 27, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Okay, looking at the descriptions...
> - Stormtrooper armor (and hence the corresponding 'standard' Mandalorian armor) does include a Helmet Package by default
> - You can build a breath mask into armor at no additional cost
> - You cannot build electrobinoculars or a sensor pack into armor; they seem like they either need hands free to operate (electrobinoculars) or are too big and heavey to be built into anything less than all-out power armor (and the Corellian Powersuit is era-inapproriate)
> ...



Alrighty then. Any extra cost to add an Aquata Breather into the helmet? How about a holo recording unit? Also, can I pay for Comlink encryption, video, or holo capability? If so, do I multiply the costs by the 25 base cost of a short range comlink (which is included in the helmet)? I think that's about all the stuff I could possibly squeeze into the helmet (since there's nothing left on the equipment lists that makes sense).   

Thanks for your help. That should be about the end of my equipment questions. Time to go shopping and see how little I can have left!


----------



## drothgery (Oct 27, 2007)

Okay, after reviewing concepts, here's what we've got... 

*Initial PCs*

Tomalor (stonegod)
Ithorian Male Scoundrel 7/Force Adept 1

Kacela Nejis (shayuri)
Human Jedi 7 / Jedi Knight 1

Siannia'mersu (Sianni Amersu in Galactic Basic) (Douane)
Female Twi'lek Scoundrel 3/Soldier 4/Gunslinger 1

Hawke Reyal (Zurai)
Male Human Scout 7 / Ace Pilot 1

Theta Fett (Phoenix8008)
Medium Human (Mandalorian) Soldier 7/Elite Trooper 1

*Alts*

Jesek Pal (James Heard)
Human Male Jedi 7/Jedi Knight 1

Kurden Vaas (Paper Bard)
Male Echani (Human) Soldier 7/Martial Artist

Shad'Osaren (Shado Saren in basic) (Blackrat)
Male Rutian-Twi'lek Noble 7/Scout 1

Initial PCs, please post your characters in the Rogue's Gallery Thread.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 27, 2007)

Hawke's posted to the RG.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 27, 2007)

Mew!

I shall clean up the sheet and post to RG anon!

Thanks!


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 28, 2007)

Theta is posted in the RG.

I figured out a destiny for Theta. I changed his history so that his grandfather To'nar never returned after working for the K'ril during the first incursion 80 years ago. His grandfater would have been fairly young then, maybe 30, and so now would be 110. With the lifespans in Star Wars it would still be possible for him to be alive. So, Theta's destiny is to find out anything he can concerning his grandfather's fate. If that means finding the man alive, great. If it means finding a tombstone, so be it. If it means finding other descendants of him (uncles, aunts, cousins, whatever) then things get interesting. If this is too much, let me know and I can go with something easier.

Also, I went ahead and crammed what else I could reasonably fit in the helmet. If anything is too troublesome, let me know and I'll modify it.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh yeah, about Destiny:

I left Hawke's intentionally vague. His Destiny is Discovery; I figured it'd be easiest (for me at least! ) to leave "Discover what?" unsaid. He's always had a bad case of wanderlust ... what exactly it is that he's searching for, neither he nor I know. Yet.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 28, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> Theta is posted in the RG.
> 
> I figured out a destiny for Theta. I changed his history so that his grandfather To'nar never returned after working for the K'ril during the first incursion 80 years ago. His grandfater would have been fairly young then, maybe 30, and so now would be 110. With the lifespans in Star Wars it would still be possible for him to be alive. So, Theta's destiny is to find out anything he can concerning his grandfather's fate. If that means finding the man alive, great. If it means finding a tombstone, so be it. If it means finding other descendants of him (uncles, aunts, cousins, whatever) then things get interesting. If this is too much, let me know and I can go with something easier.
> 
> Also, I went ahead and crammed what else I could reasonably fit in the helmet. If anything is too troublesome, let me know and I'll modify it.




Cool.

Just one quick equipment FYI - jetpacks are specifically unavailable in this era. In-character, this is because the tech hasn't been minituarized enough yet; out of character, it's because the GM has problems mapping out battlefields in three dimensions.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 28, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> Just one quick equipment FYI - jetpacks are specifically unavailable in this era. In-character, this is because the tech hasn't been minituarized enough yet; out of character, it's because the GM has problems mapping out battlefields in three dimensions.



Alrighty, got the jetpack removed and added the 300 credits back on his character sheet. Probably a good thing to have a few credits to rub together anyway.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 28, 2007)

Just as an FYI, I'll be reviewing mechanics once everybody's posted their characters over in the RG thread. It might be interesting if some of you have run into each other before.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 28, 2007)

It's quite possible that Hawke's run into some of the others before. He's about as widely travelled as they come. If anyone wants to work in something like that, let me know.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 28, 2007)

Theta has also been around quite abit on many missions. Eaily possible that he's run into someone before on a previous assignment.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 29, 2007)

Tomalor is up.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 29, 2007)

Kacela is up


----------



## Douane (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry for the delay, folks! 

I'm posting from my father's place at the moment, but I'll post Sianni as soon as I get back to my place late Tuesday or early Wednesday.


Folkert


----------



## drothgery (Oct 30, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay, folks!
> 
> I'm posting from my father's place at the moment, but I'll post Sianni as soon as I get back to my place late Tuesday or early Wednesday.
> 
> ...




No problem. Since my tabletop game is Tuesdays, I'm not going to start looking over characters before Wednesday.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 30, 2007)

So no IC thread to chat in while we wait?    Assuming we've been brought together for this mission we could talk and get to know each other before the mission briefing. Or not, if that conflicts with your plans drothgery. Just anxious and itching to play this one, sorry.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 31, 2007)

Just as an FYI, I'll be reviewing character sheets tonight and tomorrow night, should have the in-character thread open this weekend.


----------



## Douane (Nov 1, 2007)

Oops!

Just realized that I forgot to post that Sianni has been posted to the RG thread. Given her background and occupation (bodyguard for anyone who can pay her rate), she might have met any of the other PCs even on the other side of an encounter as she doesn't have any great love for the Republic.


[Edit: ] Ah, I see she has already been found.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 1, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Just as an FYI, I'll be reviewing character sheets tonight and tomorrow night, should have the in-character thread open this weekend.



With luck, the switchover to ENworld2 this weekend won't mess up the boards too bad or for too long.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 2, 2007)

Just going through and mostly counting skills and feats...

Zurai - Hawke looks good

Phoenix8008 - Theta Fett needs a destiny, and can you redo your skills block to only list your trained skills?

Shayuri - Kacela Nejis should have 1 more trained skill (2 Jedi + 2 Int + 1 human)

stonegod - Tomalor looks good

Douane - It looks like Sianni has an extra trained skill (4 Scoundrel + 3 Int)


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 2, 2007)

Theta's Destiny is listed below his posessions and right above his XP. 'Discovery of knowledge or whereabouts of his grandfather'.

As for the skills, how about if I put all the trained ones first on a seperate line and then the untrained after that. I really didn't want to lose quick reference to the other skills even though they aren't as good. I thought underlining the trained skills made them stand out pretty well, but I'll seperate them more.


----------



## Douane (Nov 2, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Douane - It looks like Sianni has an extra trained skill (4 Scoundrel + 3 Int)




Yup, I used your houserule and took Skill Training instead of a starting feat when multiclassing to Soldier.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 2, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> Yup, I used your houserule and took Skill Training instead of a starting feat when multiclassing to Soldier.




Sorry. Forgot about that.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 2, 2007)

Okay, I seperated Theta's Trained and Untrained Skills on his sheet so it's easier to see them.


----------



## Douane (Nov 4, 2007)

I changed Sianni's sheet a bit to better reflect her bodyguard occupation.


Changes made:

- Exchanged Soldier Talent "Weapon Specialization" for Talent "Devastating Attack"

- Exchanged one Scoundrel level for one Soldier level 
-> -5 HP (Scoundrel) +7 HP (Soldier) = +2 HP
-> lost Scoundrel Talent "Walk the Line" and gained Soldier Talent "Draw Fire"


----------



## Douane (Nov 4, 2007)

Equipment question: The Ultimate Alien Anthology list the following piece of equipment under its Twi'lek entry (p. 172). Any chance that we could adopt it into the game? (It would make a nice touch for Sianni.)



> Twi'lek Antistun Suit (0.5kg, 1000 Cr)
> 
> Twi'lek military personnel wear these grey mesh uniforms under their armor. Its fibers are designed to absorb some of the concussive energy from melee and ranged stun weapons (such as stun batons and stun grenades). The uniform provides a +2 equipment bonus on Fortitude saves against energy pulses and concussive effects that stun the target.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 5, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> Equipment question: The Ultimate Alien Anthology list the following piece of equipment under its Twi'lek entry (p. 172). Any chance that we could adopt it into the game? (It would make a nice touch for Sianni.)




I'm going to say no, because 
- I'm not sure what it should cost
- I definitely don't want to fuss with conditional bonuses to defenses if I don't have to.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 5, 2007)

Okay, the in-character thread is here.


----------



## Douane (Nov 5, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I'm going to say no, because
> - I'm not sure what it should cost
> - I definitely don't want to fuss with conditional bonuses to defenses if I don't have to.




Ok.


----------



## Douane (Nov 5, 2007)

Any chance for a bit of info on the K'ril, like what might be gathered from a standard history disk?

Thanks!


----------



## stonegod (Nov 5, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> Any chance for a bit of info on the K'ril, like what might be gathered from a standard history disk?
> 
> Thanks!



They're made of atoms. And stuff.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 5, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> Any chance for a bit of info on the K'ril, like what might be gathered from a standard history disk?
> 
> Thanks!




Details seem rather hard to come by (partly because the endgame of the first K'ril incursion is my tabletop game, and that has yet to be played), but, outside of the Jedi Order, others with direct knowledge, and certain esoteric researchers, here's what's widely known


 ~85 years ago, a mysterious series of Mandalorian attacks on merchant shipping were traced to a technology-centric dark side cult known as the K'ril technomages
 A year after that, one of the leaders of the K'ril was traced to a huge battlestation under construction in an obscure system; the cult leader was killed, the plans retrieved, and the station destroyed before it was operational; it was widely believed at the time that the K'ril had been destroyed, or at least scattered
 Three years after that, a fleet of ships of unknown design, commanded by force-users and Mandalorians, began attacking Republic worlds in force
 After some time, it was discovered that the station destroyed earlier was a backup; they had already had a fully operational Star Forge at the time
 Eventually, between the efforts of the Jedi Order, the Republic Navy, and some independent operators, the true leader of the K'ril and what was generally regarded as Star Forge II were destroyed
 Most of the Navy the K'ril built -- or rather, hired the Mandalorians to build for them -- was absorbed into the Mandalorian clans after the K'ril were defeated


----------



## Douane (Nov 5, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> They're made of atoms. And stuff.



Thanks, but Sianni has learned a bit since the days of her dancing slave-level education. 




			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> Details seem rather hard to come by (partly because the endgame of the first K'ril incursion is my tabletop game, and that has yet to be played), but, outside of the Jedi Order, others with direct knowledge, and certain esoteric researchers, here's what's widely known
> 
> 
> ~85 years ago, a mysterious series of Mandalorian attacks on merchant shipping were traced to a technology-centric dark side cult known as the K'ril technomages
> ...




Thanks! Exactly what I was looking for, just a bit of general info. (Sianni wouldn't really have access to any special inside details.)

Just one question on the Navy-building, though: Didn't Revan smash the Mandalorian infrastructure which in turn sent the Mandalorians wandering?


----------



## drothgery (Nov 5, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> Just one question on the Navy-building, though: Didn't Revan smash the Mandalorian infrastructure which in turn sent the Mandalorians wandering?




Canderous and his successors had 150 years to put it back together, and the K'ril wars didn't hurt them too badly in the long run; a few clans had provided most of the K'ril trainers and officers, but the survivors of the K'ril Navy largely ended up being absorbed by the Mandalorians.


----------



## Douane (Nov 5, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Canderous and his successors had 150 years to put it back together, and the K'ril wars didn't hurt them too badly in the long run; a few clans had provided most of the K'ril trainers and officers, but the survivors of the K'ril Navy largely ended up being absorbed by the Mandalorians.




So they are not wandering mercenaries yet, but still tied down to certain locations/planets, right?


----------



## drothgery (Nov 5, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> So they are not wandering mercenaries yet, but still tied down to certain locations/planets, right?




Yup. They often work as mercenaries, but there are a few planets that are controlled by the Mandos.


----------



## Douane (Nov 5, 2007)

Great, thanks! Then I'm now up to speed and will resume working on my post.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 5, 2007)

Post  late/tomorrow (RL game tonight, just back from trip).


----------



## Zurai (Nov 6, 2007)

Heh. Tough crowd.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 6, 2007)

Sorry about revising my post while you were replying, Douane. After posting I happened to think of that Mando phrase that fit perfectly to the situation and just HAD to go back and add it in. I'll wait to reply again till I see your revision...


----------



## Douane (Nov 6, 2007)

Absolutely no problem!  That snarky remark was meant totally in jest, of course (hence the winking smiley).


----------



## Douane (Nov 7, 2007)

Errr, I didn't kill the game, did I?


----------



## stonegod (Nov 7, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> Errr, I didn't kill the game, did I?



Tues is drothgery's RL game IIRC.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 7, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Tues is drothgery's RL game IIRC.




Yup. On Tuesday nights currently I'm running Gen. Daen Karch, Knights Arcane (retired) (Warmage 17) and off saving the people of Eberron. Though for a month and a half early this year I was running the beginning of the first K'ril Incursion (with Keda as the 35 or so year old Jedi with her first Padawan, who I tried to keep out of the scene as much as possible, and a Cerean Jedi Padawan, a force sensitive human scout, and a Wookiee soldier as PCs), and sometime in the next few months I plan to run the second part.

And there are some things I need to think about before answering the 'where are you going' question (I probably should have figured this all out before making the first post IC  ).


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 7, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> Errr, I didn't kill the game, did I?



Nah, Theta's being quiet because if he opens his mouth again, it'll be to ask if they really have to take the Twi'lek. Trying to play him as more the strong silent type that isn't gonna decend to her level with the verbal warfare. But out of character I really wanted to continue the banter. IC won though. That and I thought we had had enough meet and greet time and was ready to fly. But I guess that'll have to wait till we have a destination.


----------



## Douane (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks, everyone! 

In fact, I was a bit worried "Motormouth" Sianni might have 'scared' the others off. (It wasn't meant as a kind of "Get posting, Drothgery!" whine at all.) 



Still, nobody took my carefully crafted 'Being considered a Jedi = Insult' bait. (Thanks to stonegod for that opportunity!) * sniffle *


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 7, 2007)

No afraid. The Jedi conquer fear. 

I just can't post easily or often from work.

Besides, if Kacela were that easy to bait, she wouldn't be very effective hunting Darksiders.


----------



## Douane (Nov 8, 2007)

Drat!

What good are Jedi if they can't made be fun of? 


And just for record: Only I was doing any baiting - Sianni's was rather serious. Her opinion of the Jedi is just that low.


----------



## Douane (Nov 8, 2007)

Short notice of absence:

I've just been informed by my fiancee that I _do_ have plans for the weekend, away from the computer. Thus I won't be posting Friday and Saturday. I'll try to on Sunday, but no guarantees. Back to normal from Monday on. Sorry!


I'd really appreciate it if you won't sell Sianni off to the nearest Hutt in the meantime.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 8, 2007)

Quick question before I post IC...

I'm going to assume, for sanity's sake, that Sianni isn't actually our leader. 

That said...do we have an official leader? That is, is someone actually in charge of this mission?


----------



## drothgery (Nov 9, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Quick question before I post IC...
> 
> I'm going to assume, for sanity's sake, that Sianni isn't actually our leader.
> 
> That said...do we have an official leader? That is, is someone actually in charge of this mission?




Not really. Kacela and Hawke are sort-of co-leaders, in that this mission is being run by the Jedi Order and Republic Navy SpecOps, and they're representing those organizations. But they're not formally in charge; they just will have a lot of influence in determining if anybody else gets paid.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 9, 2007)

Close enough. Thanks!


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 9, 2007)

Question for Drothgery. Is there a map of the ship we've got? Probably not of major importance , but if there was one I'd love ta see it. And does the ship have a name yet? As for Sianni being our leader, Theta is planning on having a little talk with her about that when she shows up looking for her biggest cabin. Should be interesting.

On a side note, I'm going to be moving this weekend so I'll probably not be posting Saturday or Sunday. Might not have internet for a few days after that from home, but I'll be able to post from work M-F without problem.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 9, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> Question for Drothgery. Is there a map of the ship we've got? Probably not of major importance , but if there was one I'd love ta see it. And does the ship have a name yet?




Not yet, though assuming it's a slightly newer copy of the _Ebon Hawk_ wouldn't be too far off; if I can avoid any starship combat until Starships of the Galaxy comes out, I'll be happy. I'm going to try, anyway.


----------



## Douane (Nov 14, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I'm going to assume, for sanity's sake, that Sianni isn't actually our leader.



* Must take notes! Discontent within the ranks! Underlings rebelling! Traitors everywhere! *



On Sianni's "leadering": Her past as a bodyguard has gotten her used to taking charge and to having her orders followed because it usually means the client's life. As seen, that unfortunately doesn't make her a good leader for a mission like this, too. 

Admittedly she's also been behaving extra-obnoxious so far to judge the other group members from their reaction to her behaviour - right now she's rather disappointed.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 14, 2007)

I'll try to move things along tonight.


----------



## Douane (Nov 14, 2007)

Character question:

Sianni has done a number of questionable things in her past (including killing her former owner). Should I add a DSP or two?


----------



## drothgery (Nov 15, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> Character question:
> 
> Sianni has done a number of questionable things in her past (including killing her former owner). Should I add a DSP or two?




Probably, though it's probably worth noting that I tend to be pretty lenient on awarding DSPs, and intent matters a lot.


----------



## Douane (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, from _a certain point of view_ (which includers hers), she didn't really murder Dandril. He drowned entirely on his own - Sianni just "helped" him a bit by keeping his head underwater.

So I think I'll add a DSP to show that the Dark Side has got its hooks in.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 19, 2007)

FYI - I'll be out of state visiting family from Wednesday to Saturday. I'll have my laptop with me, but I probably won't get much posting in.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 19, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> * Must take notes! Discontent within the ranks! Underlings rebelling! Traitors everywhere! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 It's been enjoyable so far, although Theta really expected more of an argument from her. I wonder what Sianni would do if he started stripping off armor (not his helmet of course   ) and jumped into the bed with her?    Never had an IC relationship before, almost sad I wrote in the wife and kid at the end.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 19, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> Never had an IC relationship before, almost sad I wrote in the wife and kid at the end.



Tomalor does not need non-Ithorian biological lessons. Tomalor not want!


----------



## Douane (Nov 19, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> Never had an IC relationship before, almost sad I wrote in the wife and kid at the end.



Quick, 'good times' are just one edit away! Or if you prefer an in-game solution, Sianni has made a number of _certain_ contacts over the years who could take care of the "problem".   




> I wonder what Sianni would do if he started stripping off armor (not his helmet of course   ) and jumped into the bed with her?



Turn around and find out!   


BTW (totally unrelated, of course) how do you say "blaster burns in interesting places he would find hard to explain to his wife" in Mando'a ?


----------



## Douane (Nov 19, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Tomalor does not need non-Ithorian biological lessons. Tomalor not want!




Don't judge before a "test-drive"!  


Damn, but least she still has her poke-pilot:

"Hawker'eyals, I choose you!"


----------



## Zurai (Nov 19, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> Don't judge before a "test-drive"!
> 
> 
> Damn, but least she still has her poke-pilot:
> ...




While Hawke would probably be willing, if she comes at him with too much attitude he'd just shrug her off. He's also likely to be working a lot on the ship, at least for the first bit. He's got to get used to all her mannerisms before he can ask her to go beyond the specs. And, if Sianni intends to use sex as a weapon or tool to get at him, it _probably_ won't work very well; Hawke's a serial-one-night-stand kinda guy.


----------



## Douane (Nov 22, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> While Hawke would probably be willing, if she comes at him with too much attitude he'd just shrug her off.



Aha! So he likes his Twi'lek girls demure and submissive? 

_Males._




> He's also likely to be working a lot on the ship, at least for the first bit.



 No problem at all. I guess he could use an assistant mechanic who _really_ likes to get dirty. (Her hands, of course.)


----------



## drothgery (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd hoped to move things along yesterday, but I was a bit sick over the weekend (and Monday), so the next Big GM Post from me won't be until tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## Douane (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, Dave. I hope you are feeling (and getting) better!


----------



## drothgery (Dec 13, 2007)

Just as an FYI - based on reports at WotC's boards, some character options in Starships of the Galaxy should be very attractive to some of your characters, so if you want to tweak your character a bit to use them, let me know.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 15, 2007)

One further FYI - 

Because I'll be out of town between Christmas and New Year's, would like to review Starships of the Galaxy before things really get going, and don't really think it's a good idea to start dungeon-crawling, err, station-crawling and then stop things for a week, I'm not going to make any major posts again before next year.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2007)

Mew. Okay.

Are there any previews or tidbits about upcoming options?

I probably won't be buying the book myself. I suspect it won't have much that will apply to a Jedi...


----------



## drothgery (Dec 16, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Mew. Okay.
> 
> Are there any previews or tidbits about upcoming options?
> 
> I probably won't be buying the book myself. I suspect it won't have much that will apply to a Jedi...




I was going to try and type something up even though I don't have the book yet; I always buy from Amazon, and I don't pre-order because it never seems to get you the book earlier, but this thread at WotC's board does things nicely...

http://forums.gleemax.com/showthread.php?t=966298


----------



## Zurai (Dec 16, 2007)

For some reason, gleemax forums refuse to work for me. They sit at "receiving data from forums.gleemax.com" for ~20 minutes, then time out.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 16, 2007)

Hmm...

Copying the relevant post from WotC's boards...



			
				RavingDork said:
			
		

> *OUTLAW TECH TALENT TREE (for Scoundrels)*
> See the Web Enhancement
> 
> *EXPERT PILOT TALENT TREE (for Ace Pilots)*
> ...


----------



## Zurai (Dec 16, 2007)

Ah, thanks. The Starship Tactics feat looks interesting; sounds almost like Starship Maneuvers are kinda like Force Powers. I'll have to take a gander at the FLGS next week if they have any in. Not that Hawke has a good Wis modifier. Still, there's some thoughts in that. I'll look into it, since we have a bit of a break anyway.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 30, 2007)

I still havn't gotten my hands on a copy of Starships of the Galaxy, but I've been reviewing my character sheet anyway and came across a discrepancy that I'd like to correct if possible. I originally selected the Spacehound talent because I wanted to be proficient with starship weapons, but earlier I realized that I had missed the line in the Vehicular Combat feat granting proficiency in pilot-operated weapons. If it's OK, I'd like to swap Spacehound for Vehicular Evasion.

I'm still trying to get more info on Starship Tactics/maneuvers; I may swap his feats and stat points around slightly to grab a couple maneuvers.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 30, 2007)

Well, my copy showed up just before I left for vacation (though it's not with me right now; I'm in Tampa and it's in my apartment in San Diego), so if you've got any questions, just ask and I'll try and answer them from memory this evening or tomorrow, or from the book once I get back home...


----------



## drothgery (Jan 8, 2008)

I posted an update in the IC thread on Friday.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 14, 2008)

Update posted yesterday.


----------



## Zurai (Jan 14, 2008)

Sorry. I saw the post, but Hawke isn't exactly a spokesman, especially with a Jedi Knight in the party, so I didn't make any introductions, thinking someone else would. Every time I do that, it bites me on the hieny  I'll think up something to break the ice.


----------



## Douane (Jan 14, 2008)

Sorry, post coming up later today.

(The lack of subscriptions really starts to get to me.)


----------



## stonegod (Jan 14, 2008)

If you edit/make a post, you can subscribe to a thread using the "Thread Subscriptions" entries in the "Additional Options" area below the text area. Then use go to http://www.enworld.org/usercp.php? to see your new threads.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 22, 2008)

FYI - I put a post up last night (well, two, with Kacela's action in between).


----------



## stonegod (Jan 22, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> FYI - I put a post up last night (well, two, with Kacela's action in between).



Saw it this morning, but my book is at home. First Saga combat and all.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 22, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Saw it this morning, but my book is at home. First Saga combat and all.




It's not hugely urgent -- I won't actually be running the first round of combat until tomorrow (tabletop game tonight, and I've got to finalize stats on Devan, Martina, and the droids) -- but with the subscriptions page out I'm trying to make sure everyone notices when an update's posted.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 22, 2008)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> I forget whether you prefered to do the rolls or if you wanted us to do them via IC and post the links here. I can do either way, just refresh my memory.




If you link to results from an online roller, I'll use them, otherwise I'll roll dice if I'm at home or use invisiblecastle myself if I'm at work. I don't have a strong preference either way.


----------



## Douane (Jan 22, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Saw it this morning, but my book is at home. First Saga combat and all.



Similar here. Had to look up what my talents actually do exactly.  (And I still have to write some reaction for Sianni for that major insult.)



BTW, what are the rules for tripping _accidentally_, bumping into someone and pushing her (could be anyone, really) into the open bay door?


----------



## drothgery (Jan 22, 2008)

Douane said:
			
		

> BTW, what are the rules for tripping _accidentally_, bumping into someone and pushing her (could be anyone, really) into the open bay door?




That'd be tripping on purpose, bantha rushing someone who at least looks bigger and stronger than youSianni, and making a really high-DC deception check...


----------



## Douane (Jan 22, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> That'd be tripping on purpose, bantha rushing someone who at least looks *bigger* and stronger *than you*, and making a really high-DC deception check...




Ha, I just knew she was fat!!!


----------



## drothgery (Jan 22, 2008)

Douane said:
			
		

> Ha, I just knew she was fat!!!




Actually, at ~5' 8"/~140lbs Sianni's rather bigger than I thought. So Martina's not all that much taller (Martina's quite tall for a human woman at about 6' 0", though a hair shorter than her husband), and scarcely heavier at all. But all that armor she's got on weighs something, too .


----------



## Douane (Jan 22, 2008)

Suuure, the good old armor defense: "I'm not fat, I'm just wearing heavy armor." While some of those brain-addled males might fall for that, the always neutral and dispassionate Sianni would never fall for it. _* Cough, cough *_

I didn't want to make Sianni too small since Twi'leks seem to be one of the taller species (at least in general), but if I get the impression that a little less would fit better, she'll have to "magically" shrink a bit. 



IC: As I'm writing Sianni'a post I'm still a bit at odds with movement. One move action (6 spaces) wouldn't be enough to get to the other side of the bay door, right? (I'm trying to 'de-pile us a bit.)


----------



## drothgery (Jan 23, 2008)

Douane said:
			
		

> IC: As I'm writing Sianni'a post I'm still a bit at odds with movement. One move action (6 spaces) wouldn't be enough to get to the other side of the bay door, right? (I'm trying to 'de-pile us a bit.)




Yeah, 1 space in my ASCII art map = 1 square, so you can't single-move to the other side of the bay door (it was supposed to be a 20 square x 10 square room, though it looks like I drew a 19 square x 9 square room). You're fairly spread out right now; it'd be hard to hit more than two of you with a single blast of autofire or a grenade (not that I'm saying they have autofire weapons or grenades).


----------



## Douane (Jan 24, 2008)

Oops, found/read this only now as I just intended to ask whether the scale was "one character or space" to "one square". That's cleared then, thanks!

For clarification: The way it seems now is that I see no chance for Sianni actually getting a shot off because Hawke and Kacela are blocking effectively every possible line of fire, correct?


----------



## drothgery (Jan 24, 2008)

Douane said:
			
		

> Oops, found/read this only now as I just intended to ask whether the scale was "one character or space" to "one square". That's cleared then, thanks!
> 
> For clarification: The way it seems now is that I see no chance for Sianni actually getting a shot off because Hawke and Kacela are blocking effectively every possible line of fire, correct?




You couldn't get to a position protected by cover and shoot, but if you were willing to stand out in the open, you could get to the spot on either side of Kacela (there's no movement penalty for moving through a square occupied by an ally, so you can go through Hawke's square and/or Kacela's without penalty), you could move there and shoot (at #1 from the 'West' side of her or at #2 from the 'East' side, going by video game geography*).

* the top of the screen is always North.

Also, just as a reminder to our Ithorian friend, there are no free 5' steps in SWSE (or 2m steps, or 1.5m steps, or 1 square steps either). It doesn't change your actions, I think (move action to move 1 square back, standard action to set up personalized modifications). But it's probably worth noting.


----------



## Douane (Jan 24, 2008)

Errr ... colour me a bit confused.  By my count six squares of movement would take Sianni to a point two spaces behind Devan.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 24, 2008)

Silly new rules.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 24, 2008)

Douane said:
			
		

> Errr ... colour me a bit confused.  By my count six squares of movement would take Sianni to a point two spaces behind Devan.




No, you're right. I don't know what I was thinking there.


----------



## Douane (Jan 24, 2008)

Damn, being right really hurts, especially since my rolls were rather nice.

One standard action left, but nothing really to do with it. Must think about that one.


----------



## Zurai (Jan 24, 2008)

Douane said:
			
		

> For clarification: The way it seems now is that I see no chance for Sianni actually getting a shot off because Hawke and Kacela are blocking effectively every possible line of fire, correct?




Why do I get the feeling Hawke is going to suffer for that?


----------



## Douane (Jan 25, 2008)

OoC: Don't know what are talking about ?!    


IC: Oh, yes, he certainly is.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 25, 2008)

So I'm taking it the that LoS rules stated on p 150 of the Saga rules supersede those for general LoS (p 160)? Another 3.5/Saga difference. Le sigh. Fixing...


----------



## drothgery (Jan 26, 2008)

Okay, I tried my hand at an Excel battlemap. Hopefully that will make keeping track of where everyone is a bit simpler.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 27, 2008)

(round 2 has started)

Also, I'm thinking of switching over to 4e-style critical hits (i.e. natural 20 = max damage, not double damage). Would anyone have any objections to that?


----------



## stonegod (Jan 27, 2008)

Fine by me.


----------



## Douane (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the excel map, *drothgery*!

Apology for the later post, but it's been a busy day.


[Edit: Oh, and no problem with the new crit style at all.]


----------



## Zurai (Jan 27, 2008)

Seeing as that would have actually _increased_ the damage from my last crit, sure!

Tongue out of cheek, I actually really like the 4E style crits. I agree completely with the mathematical reasoning for their change. I'm all for switching to them for this game.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 27, 2008)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> no Point Blank Shot due to range unless SW has a free 5' step that I can't find in the book.




There aren't any 5' / 2m / 1.5m / 1 square steps in SWSE, but point-blank range is a *lot* longer. Point-blank range for a rifle in SWSE is 30 *squares* (see the table on page 129). Practically speaking, most character-scale SWSE combat is going to be in point-blank range for anything but thrown weapons.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 29, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> There aren't any 5' / 2m / 1.5m / 1 square steps in SWSE, but point-blank range is a *lot* longer. Point-blank range for a rifle in SWSE in 30 *squares* (see the table on page 129). Practically speaking, most character-scale SWSE combat is going to be in point-blank range for anything but thrown weapons.



Yes, I just saw this in the book this morning after seeing your note from last round. Very nice to understand the ranges of things finally. Also thanks alot for the Excel grid, it looks great and makes things alot easier to figure. Sorry I waited so long to post my attack, wanted to see what those before me were doing so I didn't have to change my attack or put up 5 different combat options for the round. We're doing pretty well for our first SWSE combat I think.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 29, 2008)

Really, I was waiting for Kacela (who was up first). In combat, I'll usually write one post a day if I can.


----------



## Douane (Jan 29, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Just as any FYI - the droid thinks it knows Devan's capabilities; it's just placing Hawke in the range of a random Republic naval officer.




Well, it's good enough for Sianni that the droid rated them the same. The intracies of how or why it did so are a bit beyond her, since mechanical stuff isn't really her strong suit and she is more of a 'people person'. (Unless Jedi, Hammerheads in love with their droids, Republic pilots in love with their ships, mMs [married Mandalorians], shady corporate magnates and their elderly bodyguard/wives or other "clearly dysfunctional personalities" are concerned.  )

Besides the system seems to work somewhat accurately as it obiously recognized that Sianni ranks far above its present threat scale and therefore couldn't really categorize her threat level. _*_ So don't you dare to have one of the droids identify the female Twi'lek in revealing clothes as "Target #7, probable identification: unknown Twi'lek dancer. Threat level: low to negligible." if you don't want to have one rabid Twi'lek female on your hands.  



_*_ The answer is yes. Yes, it is hard work to be that vain.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 29, 2008)

Rabid Twi'lek female?

Sign me up!


----------



## drothgery (Jan 29, 2008)

Douane said:
			
		

> Well, it's good enough for Sianni that the droid rated them the same. The intracies of how or why it did so are a bit beyond her, since mechanical stuff isn't really her strong suit and she is more of a 'people person'. (Unless Jedi, Hammerheads in love with their droids, Republic pilots in love with their ships, mMs [married Mandalorians], shady corporate magnates and their elderly bodyguard/wives or other "clearly dysfunctional personalities" are concerned.  )




FWIW, Martina looks like she's in her late 40s, and slightly younger than her husband. While a kid like Sianni might think that's elderly, I doubt that's universal.



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> Besides the system seems to work somewhat accurately as it obiously recognized that Sianni ranks far above its present threat scale and therefore couldn't really categorize her threat level.




No, it couldn't possibly be because the droid couldn't see her when it was doing its threat identifications


----------



## Zurai (Jan 29, 2008)

Wait... you mean Sianni isn't _already_ rabid?!


----------



## Douane (Jan 30, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Rabid Twi'lek female?
> 
> Sign me up!



 Oh my, what have I started?


----------



## Douane (Jan 30, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> FWIW, Martina looks like she's in her late 40s, and slightly younger than her husband. While a kid like Sianni might think that's elderly, I doubt that's universal.



Uh-oh, I think I need to preface future posts with ISHO ("In Sianni's honest opinion").  Most of these posts of mine are of course terribly slanted from Sianni's PoV. And since she isn't really good at coming up with creative inuslts, she defaulted to the standard of her trade(s) where "old" usually means "on the downslide" and/or "soon to be dead". Normally (ie. if she had more time and info to come up with something) she wouldn't even touch "old/elderly/grandma", especially in the light of her 'father's' age.




> No, it couldn't possibly be because the droid couldn't see her when it was doing its threat identifications



 Nothing but K'ril propaganda!!!    (Man, I really need a pic of Sianni with some crosshairs over her and the caption "Too awesome to compute!"  )


----------



## Douane (Jan 30, 2008)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Wait... you mean Sianni isn't _already_ rabid?!



Slander, nothing but slander! 

So far Hawke has only met the sweet, caring and demure Sianni ... not the angry one. _* Snort! *
_


And to think I was plannig on actually having Sianni apologize for her kick. Well, a Sianni-style apology, of course, but still ...


----------



## Zurai (Jan 31, 2008)

Y'know, I just realized that Reyals (Hawke's surname) spelled backwards is Slayer.    Totally unintentional, I assure you. The mind works in mysterious ways.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 31, 2008)

Just as an FYI - at least this week, and probably going forward, my tabletop game is on Thursdays now, so I probably won't get a post in tonight.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 1, 2008)

BTW, did I mention my support for crits just doing max damage instead of double? No? Well, consider me approving then. Especially since I just rolled a sweet crit on talkative droid # 1's head!!!


----------



## stonegod (Feb 12, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> OOC: This is really true, at least with current algorithms and current computers.



True, but 1) Various non-traditional computing schemes (quantum computing) have means to address this [though one can then work on quantum crypto, etc, etc.] and 2) SW is more space fantasy than Sci-fi anyway. It should be easier if they had Devan, I'm sure... and makes plot sense (which is more important from the SW point of view).


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 12, 2008)

Hehe

Sci fi computers are funny that way. Anything can be hacked...unless it's important that it not be.

Look at The Matrix. A whole planet full of superintelligent AI's can't hack Zion's access codes? In 200 years?

Of course, later we find out there's probably a reason for that...but still.

Point being that Dramatic Security is as secure as it needs to be...for drama.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 12, 2008)

For purposes of this game, you can probably figure any instances of 'fast hacking' you see are people exploiting 'back doors' rather than pulling a brute-force crack. During the first K'ril Incursion, Keda Starwind was able to do a lot of this because she had inside information on the guy who designed most of their security, and because she's something of a genius with computers (as opposed to merely very good with the Force).


----------



## drothgery (Feb 24, 2008)

Quick call for suggestions from anyone with a copy of _Starships of the Galaxy_ --

The _Korlen Phet_ is a heavily modified Dynamic-Class Frieghter (the same kind of ship as the _Ebon Hawk_), which I haven't statted out yet. If there's anything you guys would particularly like to have built in, let me know, as for some reason it might be necessary to have her statted out soon.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 24, 2008)

Hee hee

Well...some kind of ion weapon for disabling ships would be nice. We may want prisoners/informants.

I'm also thinking our needs will probably be somewhat...or very...oddball from time to time. Some kind of modular bay, that could let us swap out a variety of devices easily, might be handy.

Medical bay will need to be good. We'll be using it a lot, I expect.

I will think on it.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2008)

I just want to say I'm glad I don't have to deal with anyone like Sianni in real life.


----------



## Douane (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!

_* bows *_


Unfortunately, while the initial ideas for Sianni were drawn from a number of fiction characters it comes to pass that much of the personality she currently displays is based on a real person, my best friend's former girlfriend - in hindsight she might have been a bigger influence than I originally wanted and planned for.


Nevertheless I have plans for having her "mellow" out a bit once she gets to know the others a bit more (and thus have more faith in them), so it should get somewhat less stressful down the road.


----------



## Douane (Feb 28, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Quick call for suggestions from anyone with a copy of _Starships of the Galaxy_ --
> 
> The _Korlen Phet_ is a heavily modified Dynamic-Class Frieghter (the same kind of ship as the _Ebon Hawk_), which I haven't statted out yet. If there's anything you guys would particularly like to have built in, let me know, as for some reason it might be necessary to have her statted out soon.




Still no SotG for me, so I'll have to speak in general terms. 


Some sort of holding facility might come in handy. (Probably as (non-permanent) part of Shayuri's modular bay in the cargo hold.)

Medical facility - definitely.

Perhaps some (minor) recreational options? (Especially considering the somewhat vague nature of the mission, they might spend a lot of time on the ship.)


----------



## stonegod (Feb 28, 2008)

As long as Tomalor has a place he can tinker, he's happy.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 1, 2008)

Sorry for the sparse posting this week; work was a lot busier than normal (likely to be true to a lesser extent next week), and other than I'd just blame writer's block.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 6, 2008)

My apologies for being MIA myself. Work and home have both been busier than normal. For instance, 1 of our 3 operators is out the rest of this week due to kidney stones. So there are two of us doing the job of three. And this is after me being sick in bed from last Friday night to this Monday. I wish I had SSotG to contribute more ideas. Alas, most of my free money lately has gone to reacquiring my old comic book collection. (Yes, I am the geek triumvirate- Star Wars, D&D, and comics.     )


----------



## drothgery (Mar 17, 2008)

My computer seems to have died for no logical reason yesterday afternoon. I haven't posted a major update in a while due to writer's block and getting sucked into Lost Odyssey on Xbox 360, but I was at least intending on remedying that this week. But it doesn't look like that's going to happen, as right now I can only post from work.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 17, 2008)

Mew!

Sorry to hear you're having difficulties, though glad it's for a relatively happy reason.

If there's anything we can help with re: writer's block, just ask!


----------



## drothgery (Apr 4, 2008)

Despite my laptop being in the hands of Dell's repair center, I'm kicking around a few ideas to get things moving again. So I was wondering if you guys were all still around?

Also, some of my ideas might involve the Ijatsis sticking around for a while, so I was thinking about recruiting players for them. Pro/con?


----------



## stonegod (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm around.

Neutral on new folks.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 5, 2008)

Still here. I figure if we lost anyone, that might be a good way to get new players in. Otherwise...I dunno. Seems like the Ijatsi's may or may not make good long-term PC's, since their goals won't necessarily align with the investigation team's all the time.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 6, 2008)

Well, that's two of you.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 9, 2008)

Hmm... getting the game re-started when only two people have responded to a ping is going to be a bit difficult. I'm not quite sure how long I should give everyone...


----------



## drothgery (Apr 11, 2008)

Phoenix8008 checked in over the IC thread, which covers three of you.

So my (tenative) plan is to re-open recruiting this weekend, with the available characters being
- the existing PCs whose players haven't checked in
- Devan Ijatsi
- Martina Antilles Ijatsi 
- and maybe that unnamed Republic Corporal you talked to just after arriving on-station


----------



## stonegod (Apr 11, 2008)

Zurai's been MIA elsewhere, as has Douane, so I think you're going to hear from everybody ya goin' too.

I find w/ recruiting.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 11, 2008)

Okay, I've updated the first post.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm pretty interested in re-working Hawke Reyals with SotG in mind.  Honestly, I wouldn't chnage much, but I would probably look over the Ace Pilot Talents to figure out which one I really wanted and possibly swap out a feat for Starship Tactics.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 14, 2008)

Cool. Now, if I can scare up two or three more people, we'll be good to go...

[D]a[/D]

Available characters (you will be able to tweak the existing write-up some):

Hawke Reyals, Human Male Pilot
- Anyone taking over Hawke might want to rebuild him using _Starships of the Galaxy_
Sianni Amersu, Twi'lek Female Mercenary
Devan Ijatsi, Human Male Corporate Scion
- Anyone taking over Devan will up him to 8th level, and can shuffle around some abilities, feats, and skills, but the Wealth, Connections, Engineer, and Educated talents, and the Tech Specialist and Starship Designer feats must stay
Martina Antilles Ijatsi, Human Female, Republic Special Forces (retired)
- Anyone taking over Martina will up her to 8th level, and can shuffle around her stats, but her preferred combat style is to wear armor and use a rifle
An unnamed young human male Republic Marine Corporal (not Force-sensitive)
- Will need a good back story to explain why he's 8th level at a young age, and doesn't have the rank to match his skill level


----------



## Wintergypsy (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi there; I've read the complete game-thread and i want to take over one of these characters BUT ive got some trouble deciding which one i want to take...SO here it goes:

Option 1: if nobody else wants him, or if someone takes Martina, i'd take Hawke
Option 2: If any of the above happens, i'd take Devan
Option 3 aka the Extravagant option: It would be intriguing to RP BOTH Devan and Martina, since they're a couple in-game (it'd fuse the spirits together). Also handy if you want to start the game A.S.A.P

So, GM and co-players...feel free to advise me the best option in your eyes...it'd make the choice easier for me. And i'll restat the characters or something once i've chosen


----------



## drothgery (Apr 15, 2008)

Wintergypsy said:
			
		

> Hi there; I've read the complete game-thread and i want to take over one of these characters BUT ive got some trouble deciding which one i want to take...SO here it goes:
> 
> Option 1: if nobody else wants him, or if someone takes Martina, i'd take Hawke
> Option 2: If any of the above happens, i'd take Devan
> ...




I don't think I want players running two characters, and ShaggySpellsword's put a claim on Hawke, which kind of defaults to option 2.

[sblock=Wintergypsy]
Other info on Devan that's not in the writeup over in the Rogue's Gallery.
- Lt. Devan Ijatsi (Republic Navy) met Lt. Martina Antilles (Republic Marines) while he was serving as an engineer on a ship assigned to support special forces operations
- They have some number of children (no younger than 12, no older than 20), who are spirited away at exclusive boarding schools or universities (possibly even the Republic Naval Academy)
[/sblock]


----------



## Wintergypsy (Apr 16, 2008)

Allrighty, Devan Ijatsi it is. Now tell me, am i allowed to stat him up with an extra scoundrel level, or do you rather want him exlusively noble? Or if you have any other requests or remarks on the character, let me know!


----------



## drothgery (Apr 16, 2008)

Wintergypsy said:
			
		

> Allrighty, Devan Ijatsi it is. Now tell me, am i allowed to stat him up with an extra scoundrel level, or do you rather want him exlusively noble? Or if you have any other requests or remarks on the character, let me know!




He doesn't have to stay exclusively noble. He needs 7 noble levels for the talents that he has to have, but the 8th can be in any base class except Jedi, or any prestige class he qualifies for.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hmmm...i'm almost finished but there's one thing i doubt: considering his upgrade to 8th level,le  i see two possible options:
-> Adding a noble level, and taking the light armor proficiency feat
(would make sense for extra protection and all)
-> Adding one Ace Pilot level, and choosing the expert gunnery option
(would make sense that an engineer might test his own inventions once in a while)

The last option leaves me confused: does a starship weapon (laser turret) also count as a vehicle weapon?

PS: do we get stats for the heroes ship as well? would be grateful...


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 16, 2008)

Checking in here as well to let you know I'm still here and interested. Glad to see some movement in this game getting going again. That one fight just wet my whistle for more!


----------



## drothgery (Apr 16, 2008)

Wintergypsy said:
			
		

> -> Adding one Ace Pilot level, and choosing the expert gunnery option
> (would make sense that an engineer might test his own inventions once in a while)
> 
> The last option leaves me confused: does a starship weapon (laser turret) also count as a vehicle weapon?




Yes.



			
				Wintergypsy said:
			
		

> PS: do we get stats for the heroes ship as well? would be grateful...




I still haven't sat down and built it out; I'm going to base it off the Dynamic-class freighter (which is the same class as the _Ebon Hawk_; see _Starships of the Galaxy_ for stats), but it's trading a lot of cargo capacity for upgraded weapons, shields, and propulsion systems. If we had actual stats for the _Ebon Hawk_ (or the _Millenium Falcon_, or any other tricked-out freighter in its tricked-out state) ready to use in the core rulebook or _Starships of the Galaxy_, I'd be very tempted to just use them.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Apr 17, 2008)

Okay, i think i'm pretty much done statting Devan Ijatsi up to 8th level. I took one level Prestige Class in Ace Pilot; awarded ecessary reflex and fortitude bonusses, upped the skills by level, modfied both dexterity and charisma by 1 (according to 8th level-rules) and adjusted the rest accordingly. 

So here, it is (i await feedback, corrections or GM-approval  ):
Devan Ijatsi
Medium Male Human Noble 7 / Ace Pilot 1, CR 8
Destiny (Discovery) 2; Force Points 10 
Init +10; Senses Perception +10
Languages Basic, Durese, Binary, Ryl, 4 TBA
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Defenses Ref 26 (flat-footed 18), Fort 20, Will 21
HP 58; Threshold 20
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Speed 6 squares
Ranged modified blaster pistol +8 (3d6+3)
Base Attack +5; Grapple +5
Atk Options Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Sniper
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Abilities Str 10, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 15
Talents Wealth, Connections, Educated, Engineer, Expert Gunner
Feats Linguist, Weapon Proficiency (simple, pistols), Vehicular Combat, Tech Specialist, Starship Designer, Skill Focus (mechanics, persuasion, knowledge [technology]), Martial Arts I
Skills Initiative +12, Gather Information +12, Knowledge (bureaucracy, galactic lore, tactics) +12, Knowledge (technology) +17, Mechanics +17, Perception +11, Persuasion +17, Pilot +12, Use Computer +12
Possessions modified blaster pistol (licensed), comlink (encrypted, long-range, video-capable, minaturized), credit chip, datapad, misc other equipment
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Experience 28,000
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Age 52
Height 1.85m, Weight 80kg


----------



## drothgery (Apr 17, 2008)

Wintergypsy - Okay, I'll go over your write-up tomorrow night (at least for now, tabletop game night is Thursday).

ShaggySpellsword - Could you post your updated Hawke?

Anyone else -
Martina, Sianni, and Corporal X are still available


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 17, 2008)

*Hawke Reyals*
Medium Male Human Scout 7 / Ace Pilot 1, CR 8
*Destiny* (Discovery) 4; *Force Points* 10
*Init* +12 (Improved Initiative); *Senses* Perception +10 (Acute Senses)
*Languages* Basic, Durese, Binary
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defenses* Ref 24 (flat-footed 21), Fort 22 (flight suit 23), Will 19
*HP* 82; *Threshold* 22
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Speed* 6 squares
*Ranged* blaster pistol +7 (3d6+4)
*Base Attack* +5; *Grapple* +6
*Atk Options* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Sniper
*Starship Maneuvers* (Pilot +17): _Afterburn, Skim the Surface_
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities* Str 13, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 10
*Talents* Acute Senses, Full Throttle, Improved Initiative, Jury-Rigger, Uncanny Dodge I
*Feats* Shake It Off, Weapon Proficiency (simple, pistols, rifles), Vehicular Combat, Skill Focus (Pilot), Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Sniper, Starship Tactics
*Skills* Endurance +11, Initiative +11, Knowledge (Galaxy Lore) +11, Mechanics +11, Perception +10, Pilot +17, Stealth +12, Survival +10
*Possessions* blaster pistol (licensed), comlink (encrypted, long-range, video-capable, minaturized), credit chip, datapad, blank datacards x20, electrobinoculars, fusion lantern, sensor pack, field kit, hip holster, flight suit, utility belt, power pack x4, mesh tape x2, power recharger; 5170 credits
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Experience* 28,000
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Age* 25
*Height* 1.9m, *Weight* 80kg

I dropped his Int by one to raise his Wis by 2...I hope that is okay.  It was pretty much necessary in order to get any of the cool new starship maneuvers--which I picked up by losing quick draw.  Also, since Vehicular Combat makes you proficienct with starship weapons in the ship you are piloting, I dropped Spacehound in favor of Full-Throttle.  I also dropped Evasion because it isn't as useful for starships as Uncanny Dodge I is.  There are few area-effect starship-scale attacks.

I think this will work out with the originial spirit of Hawke and make him a little more hot-shot piloty.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 18, 2008)

All updated!


----------



## drothgery (Apr 18, 2008)

Cool. Still would like to see one or two more people chime in, but I'll try and review stats (and build the _Korlen Phet_) this weekend.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 21, 2008)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> I dropped his Int by one to raise his Wis by 2...I hope that is okay.




It would be, except that it doesn't quite work; unless my math is off (and I always was better at calculus than basic arithmatic), the stats you've got him at are impossible for a 30-point buy plus 4th and 8th level improvements. That's the only thing I noticed.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 21, 2008)

Wintergypsy said:
			
		

> Okay, i think i'm pretty much done statting Devan Ijatsi up to 8th level. I took one level Prestige Class in Ace Pilot; awarded ecessary reflex and fortitude bonusses, upped the skills by level, modfied both dexterity and charisma by 1 (according to 8th level-rules) and adjusted the rest accordingly.
> 
> ...
> 
> Skills Initiative +12, Gather Information +12, Knowledge (bureaucracy, galactic lore, tactics) +12, Knowledge (technology) +17, Mechanics +17, Perception +11, Persuasion +17, Pilot +12, Use Computer +12




It looks like your modifiers on Dex and Cha skills are one too high (they're all listed as +12, and 1/2 level = +4; trained = +5 ; 15 dex/cha = +2, which gives a +11 by my math). Otherwise okay.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Apr 21, 2008)

Okay, but isn't it +1 for 8th level improvements? There's a 2x raise a stat +1 bonus when characters get to 8th level. But if you don't want me applying that or something it's okay, but i'm just checking anyway.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 21, 2008)

30 point buy updated.  I think it all should work out now.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 21, 2008)

Wintergypsy said:
			
		

> Okay, but isn't it +1 for 8th level improvements? There's a 2x raise a stat +1 bonus when characters get to 8th level. But if you don't want me applying that or something it's okay, but i'm just checking anyway.




Right, but you improve two stats by +1, not one stat by +2, and Devan's stats at 7th level were all even, so his modifiers aren't going to change from stat bonuses. So, for example, at 7th level in my writeup, he had a +10 initiative with a 14 dex. You've advanced him to 8th level (which improves the 1/2 level bonus from +3 to +4) and improved his dexterity from 14 to 15 (which doesn't change his dex modifier; it's still +2 until his dex gets to 16). Which means his initiative modifier goes from +10 (+3 level, +5 trained, +2 dex) to +11 (+4 level, +5 trained, +2 dex).


----------



## Wintergypsy (Apr 22, 2008)

allrighty; so if i get it now, the skills involving Dex and Cha would be 1 lower right? But Cha and Dex would both still be +1 after the upgrade. OKay, then it's finished is suppose. Awaiting game start  .


----------



## drothgery (Apr 22, 2008)

Please post your new/updated characters over in the 
Rogue's Gallery thread. Wintergypsy, please pick a color to use for Devan (you can stick with the SandyBrown I was using if you'd like).

I probably won't actually re-start the game until next week, because I don't think I'll get everything together tonight & tomorrow night, and I'd rather not have the game be interrupted by the ENWorld 2 transition downtime (which is supposed to be this weekend, last time I checked).

(still could use one or two more people)


----------



## Zurai (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey guys. Sorry for the long & unexplained absence. I won't go into the details unless someone really needs to know; suffice to say that real life was a total bitch for a while. That's all straightened out now, though. I see that you've recruited a replacement for me, drothgery; I have no real objections (nor any ground to stand on to make said objections). I would like to know if I could re-join the game, though, either re-taking control of Hawke or by taking control of another character. If you'd rather I not, that's fine; no hard feelings. Just let me know.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 27, 2008)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Hey guys. Sorry for the long & unexplained absence. I won't go into the details unless someone really needs to know; suffice to say that real life was a total bitch for a while. That's all straightened out now, though. I see that you've recruited a replacement for me, drothgery; I have no real objections (nor any ground to stand on to make said objections). I would like to know if I could re-join the game, though, either re-taking control of Hawke or by taking control of another character. If you'd rather I not, that's fine; no hard feelings. Just let me know.




Well, it's likely that I won't really have things moving again for a few more weeks (I'll try for next weekend, but the weekend after that my parents are going to be in town, and at some point the ENWorld 2 transition is going to hit).

My first choice would be for you to keep Hawke, but that's really not fair to ShaggySpellsword unless he's interested in running someone else.


----------



## Zurai (Apr 27, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> My first choice would be for you to keep Hawke, but that's really not fair to ShaggySpellsword unless he's interested in running someone else.




Those were my thoughts as well. I would obviously _prefer_ to keep Hawke, but it's not a big deal for me to give him up, either. If ShaggySpellsword would rather keep Hawke, I can work up one of the other replacement characters you mentioned.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 28, 2008)

Zurai, by all means, keep your character.  Feel free to look over my changes to him--you can keep the SotG changes I made if you want.

So, let me look over who is left...


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 28, 2008)

So, I'm thinking about running the Republic Marine Corperal.

Any guidelines on what he should do/be?

Let me think about some options and ways to approack him and I will try and come up with something soon.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 28, 2008)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> So, I'm thinking about running the Republic Marine Corperal.
> 
> Any guidelines on what he should do/be?




Not really. He's definitely a human (or near-human that's not visibly differnt from standard human) male with an apparent age of no more than 23 or so, so he probably has an interesting backstory to be 8th level, and so probably isn't all-soldier. As a marine noncom, his military training and experience is in ground forces and boarding actions, not starship combat. He's not force sensitive (Kacela would have detected this). But other than that, have fun.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 28, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Not really. He's definitely a human (or near-human that's not visibly differnt from standard human) male with an apparent age of no more than 23 or so, so he probably has an interesting backstory to be 8th level, and so probably isn't all-soldier. As a marine noncom, his military training and experience is in ground forces and boarding actions, not starship combat. He's not force sensitive (Kacela would have detected this). But other than that, have fun.




[sblock=Secret questions!]  Idea 1:  What if he is a life-model droid created by someone for some purpose, enrolled in the Marines.  4th degree droid?  This could give him many levels of training as part of his programming, also explaining his youthful looks.  This is a rather unusual and non-traditional way of doing things...but if you like it, I'll go with it.

Idea 2:  He's from a near-human race that visibally ages more slowly than other human, making him actually much older than he actually is.  Due to long life-spans, his homeworld had to deal with constant fighting over resources.  He grew up fighting in the constant wars.  Eventually, his planet managed to develop interstellar travel, putting an end to the wars as many factions were able to leave the planet and go other places.  He found work as a bounty hunter for a little while, but found that work rather distasteful, so he's recently signed up with the Republic military, doing what he'd always been trained to do: fight.

Which do you like better?[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Apr 28, 2008)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> [sblock=Secret questions!]  Idea 1:  What if he is a life-model droid created by someone for some purpose, enrolled in the Marines.  4th degree droid?  This could give him many levels of training as part of his programming, also explaining his youthful looks.  This is a rather unusual and non-traditional way of doing things...but if you like it, I'll go with it.
> 
> Idea 2:  He's from a near-human race that visibally ages more slowly than other human, making him actually much older than he actually is.  Due to long life-spans, his homeworld had to deal with constant fighting over resources.  He grew up fighting in the constant wars.  Eventually, his planet managed to develop interstellar travel, putting an end to the wars as many factions were able to leave the planet and go other places.  He found work as a bounty hunter for a little while, but found that work rather distasteful, so he's recently signed up with the Republic military, doing what he'd always been trained to do: fight.
> 
> Which do you like better?[/sblock]




[sblock]
Okay, I know I said 'have fun', but I'm not really keen on either of these. The former because, again, the force-sensitive PCs would have noticed; the latter because it's hard to picture a highly experienced soldier being only a corporal.
[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 28, 2008)

[sblock=More Secrets!]  Honestly, I wasn't super keen on the first one either, but it's tough to come up with a good explanaition...what if I added to the second idea a somewhat belligerant attitude that fairly recently got him severely demoted?  His back-world ways and confidence in his abilities could come off as sarcasm and arrogance to a commanding officer...and that could have been a recipe for disaster...[/sblock]


----------



## Wintergypsy (May 2, 2008)

All ready, boss! (bump)


----------



## drothgery (May 5, 2008)

I think I probably should have waited another month before trying to get things re-started. I'm not going to be able to next week due to my parents being in town over the weekend, and I'm still afraid of a momentum-killing 3 day run of downtime when ENWorld 2 finally goes live.


----------



## Wintergypsy (May 6, 2008)

Don't worry about the downtime; just try to get things started after next week and we'll survive a 3-day lag if ever there is one 

But i think it's no use to be afraid & waiting for something of which you don't know when it's gonna take place  And i think that it might be better to just get started and not to wory about the downtime... But you're the GM of course, it's your call


----------



## Wintergypsy (May 16, 2008)

Has this game gone dead?


----------



## Shayuri (May 16, 2008)

Just waiting for the GM's schedule to clear.


----------



## Wintergypsy (May 18, 2008)

Allright  I'll shut my mouth and wait patiently then


----------



## Walking Dad (May 18, 2008)

My other SW PbP game died 

Is there still an open slot?


----------



## drothgery (May 18, 2008)

If I ever get off my butt and start writing again, yes.

Heck, since I really don't like what Shaggy's come up with so far for backgrounds for our young corporal, I'm thinking that if you don't like the characters available, just propose something and I'll see if I can work that in at their next port of call. Heck, it might give me an idea for the next port of call.


----------

